# Hwbot - Diskussionsthread



## GUschorschi (23. März 2008)

ich hab mal nach soeinem thread gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. also hab ich einfach einen neuen aufgemacht. tztztz

ich bin ja recht neu hier und auch als "ocer" noch ziemlich unerfahren. aber ich hab gemerkt, dass ich mit meinen werten hier schon sehr weit vor komme. das liegt wohl daran, dass mein sys (E8500, evga 8800GTX, gigabyte X38-DQ6, usw.) auch ganz gut ist.
und jetzt, wo ich mit meinen ergebnissen eine plattform zum protzen gefunden habe, hat mich so richtig der ehrgeiz gepackt.

ich wollte einfach mal fragen, wie hier so das interesse an den hwbot-leistungen ist. spielen für euch die punkte da eine rolle? seit ihr gewillt, das pcgh-team nach oben zu schieben? gibt es hier noch mehr, die da so ehrgeizig sind, wie ich?

ich würd halt hier gern eine pcgh-hwbot-gemeinschafts-diskussion oder sowas ins leben rufen. weiß nur nicht, ob ich dabei auf interesse stoße.

mal schaun.

zum gruße
GUschorschi


----------



## StellaNor (23. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Für die Mehrheit hier wird hwbot nur eine geringe oder überhaupt keine Rolle spielen. Dennoch ist dein Thread begrüßenswert.
Für mich spielen die Punkte bei hwbot eine große Rolle, aber noch mehr Spaß macht mir das Benchen selbst.
Zum Team PCGH kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich einem anderen Team angehöre. Sollte sich hier tatsächlich einmal
eine größere und ernsthafte OC-Gemeinde bilden, bin ich natürlich mit dabei und wechsle auch das Team.


----------



## GUschorschi (23. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

oh, dich von dem team abzuwerben dürfte aber schwierig werden. schließlich geht man ja nicht gern vom platz 1 der team-wertung.


----------



## GUschorschi (23. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

und naja, vielleicht kann ich ja mit diesem thread ein bisschen aufmerksamkeit erhaschen und interesse wecken für das thema.


----------



## GUschorschi (25. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

hmm, das thema scheint nicht wirklich anklang zu finden. wo sind die anderen jungs vom pcgh-team?
oder bin ich zu ungedultig?


----------



## Piy (25. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

*n lolli reich*


also ich würd ja gern besser werden, aber meine graka und mein ram sind bis zum anschlag übertaktet und das mainboard lässt nicht mehr als 312mhz fsb zu. deshalb kann ich meinen q6600 nicht übertakten.

also brauch ich n neues mb, damit ich bessere punkte erzielen könnte, kommt im sommer 

benchen ist leben


----------



## GUschorschi (25. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

erstmal danke für den lolli!!

da hast du aber ein blödes board, welches is es denn?

hast du interesse an einem X38-DQ6?


----------



## darkniz (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich auch im PCGH-Team. Ich finde die Punkte schon wichtig, weil man dadurch ergeizig wird und mehr Punkte für sich und sein Team erreichen will. 

Hier hab ich mal meine Statistik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider darf ich sie aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen nicht in der Signatur anzeigen lassen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja schön und gut-aber ohne Ausrüstung steheste im HWBOT ja auch weit unten,darum reizt das wohl nicht viele!
Ich habe schon bei Award Fabrik 2Leute gefunden die nen Pot haben-wir wollen evtl. in Berlin einen kleinen OC Club gründen,bzw. könnten wir dann für PCGH an Start gehen-bei mehreren kann man sichs eher leisten-nun leider muß ich für fast ein halbes Jahr weg,darum schade!


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Für die Mehrheit hier wird hwbot nur eine geringe oder überhaupt keine Rolle spielen. Dennoch ist dein Thread begrüßenswert.
> Für mich spielen die Punkte bei hwbot eine große Rolle, aber noch mehr Spaß macht mir das Benchen selbst.
> Zum Team PCGH kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich einem anderen Team angehöre. Sollte sich hier tatsächlich einmal
> eine größere und ernsthafte OC-Gemeinde bilden, bin ich natürlich mit dabei und wechsle auch das Team.


 
 Come to the dark side, we have cookies 

Ich mutiere gerad zu einem der wenigen Extrembencher im PCGHX Team, hoffe es werden mehr 

hwbot ist für mich natürlich wichtig  Möchte den AMD Rekord im 3DMark06 an mich reißen  Im Moment bin ich glaube ich #4


----------



## schneiderbernd (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Come to the dark side, we have cookies
> 
> Ich mutiere gerad zu einem der wenigen Extrembencher im PCGHX Team, hoffe es werden mehr
> 
> hwbot ist für mich natürlich wichtig  Möchte den AMD Rekord im 3DMark06 an mich reißen  Im Moment bin ich glaube ich #4


schaffste noch-beobachte Dich schon auch bei Award-meinste des packste noch?


----------



## GUschorschi (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

genau ihr seit die leute, die ich hier erreichen wollte ....... nur komm ich mir bei euch größen jetzt doch schon ein bisschen klein vor.


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> auch bei Award-meinste des packste noch?




Wie meinst das? 

@ GUschorschi: Also du brauchst dich mit deinem 3DMark06 und Aquamarkscore auch nicht verstecken


----------



## GUschorschi (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

danke für die blumen .......

ich bin auch überrascht, was man mit lukü so alles erreichen kann.


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo 

Ich muss morgen mal meine Wasserkühlung reinigen und meine stärkere Pumpe einbauen. Dann starte ich noch mal einen OC Versuch  Will noch weiter nach vorne beim hwbot


----------



## jetztaber (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Es gibt wohl drei Gründe, zu benchen:

1. Grund: Ich will ganz vorne dabei sein, der Beste.
2. Grund: Ich will wissen, ob meine Hardware den Erwartungen beim Kauf entspricht. Hab ich bekommen wofür ich gezahlt habe?
3. Grund: Mal schauen, wo ich lande. Naja, irgendwann ist sowieso mal eine neue Kiste fällig.

Daraus ergeben sich Anforderungen:

Zu 1. Geld und Zeit spielen keine Rolle. Beides ist mehr als ausreichend vorhanden und damit immer die aktuellste Hardware usw.
Zu 2. Ich kaufe Hardware 'auf Ziel'. Für angemessenes Geld möchte ich ein erwartetes Ergebnis.
Zu 3. Ich bin einfach neugierig und will wissen, wie gut mein System (noch) ist. Ich bin sehr preisbewusst.

Unter dem Strich wirst Du also immer Menschen beim Benchen finden, die sich gerade aktuellste Hardware gekauft haben. Die wenigsten allerdings werden dies aus Kostengründen laufend tun.

Gebencht wird dann wieder, wenn wirklich neue Teile kommen. Bei mir wird das der E8600 sein, Wasserkühlung marsch und dann gehts zur Sache. Werden dann wohl nicht mehr viele vor mir auf bestimmten Listen übrig bleiben. Bis dahin eilt es nicht.


----------



## StellaNor (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Gebencht wird dann wieder, wenn wirklich neue Teile kommen. Bei mir wird das der E8600 sein, Wasserkühlung marsch und dann gehts zur Sache. Werden dann wohl nicht mehr viele vor mir auf bestimmten Listen übrig bleiben. Bis dahin eilt es nicht.



Lass dir Zeit


----------



## GUschorschi (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

soll der E8600 kommen??? wusst ich gar nicht.

ich benche wohl aus aus einer mischung aus grund 1 und 3 ......... mein nächster kauf wird die 9800gtx sein. später vllt auch 2. als board plane ich in den nächsten monaten ein 790i ultra ein. dazu brauch ich dann aber auch noch DDR3-ram, ein neues netzteil. und da ich nebenbei auch noch ganz gern zocke, hatte ich auch schon mit einem 28"-er geliebäugelt. und genau hier bin ich eher bei punkt 3 - für das alles ist geld eher mangelwahre. 

ach und:
@stella: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass jemand Punkte beisteuert. Ich stehe monentan ziemlich alleinegelassen da... =(


----------



## GUschorschi (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

wenn ich deinen background hätte ......... dann könnte sich no_name mal warm anziehen ........

sry, bin eben erst aufgestanden und träume noch ........

zur zeit sammle ich jeden tag ein paar pünktchen dazu ....... wer weiß wie lange noch ........ langsam glaube ich, dass mein e8500 den sommer mit dem tollen wetter und den singenden vögeln und dem entspannenden urlaub und so weiter ........ nicht mehr erleben wird.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach mal fragen, wie hier so das interesse an den hwbot-leistungen ist. spielen für euch die punkte da eine rolle? seit ihr gewillt, das pcgh-team nach oben zu schieben? gibt es hier noch mehr, die da so ehrgeizig sind, wie ich?



Naja ich finde den hwbot eine tolle Sache, da kann man immer gucken wo man mit seinen System steht (im Vergleich zu Systemen die ungefähr gleich sind). Es erwischt mich auch hin und wieder ein OC/Bench- Fieber wo ich die Kiste anschmeiße, Spannungen raufsetze und gucke was geht, da hoffe ich natürlich, dass ich bei Gleichwertigen Systemen ziemlich weit vorne liege. Wenn das der Fall ist dann freue ich mich natürlich 
Leider habe ich jetzt nicht die Top Hardware und aus meiner ollen 7900GS habe ich schon das Maximum rausgeholt (mehr Takt führt zur Leistungsabnahme aber nicht zu Bildfehlern, kann mir das Jemand erklären?). Genauso wie aus meinen Celeron mit LuKü. 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass jemand Punkte beisteuert. Ich stehe monentan ziemlich alleinegelassen da... =(


Ich würde euch/dir gerne helfen aber meine neue 9600GT mauert schon bei 670MHz GPU Takt  und 1000 MHz RAM und mein Celeron ist auch nit so der Muskelprotz  und seitdem die 45nm CPUs draußen sind siehts noch dunkler aus. Aber die nächste GPU/CPU kommt bestimmt, die gehen hoffentlich besser

/Offtopic
weiß Jemand ob Intel einen Singlecore auf 45nm Basis bringen will?
/End Offtopic.

MFG


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Meine Punkte habe ich zu 90% mit meiner eigenen Hardware, die ich mir selbst gekauft habe, erreicht


----------



## GUschorschi (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

RESPEKT!!!!! ernsthaft.

aber wenn das wirklich so ist, finde ich, dass dir deine jungs von der pcgh da mal n bissel mehr unter die arme greifen sollten.

@rain

ich vermute mal, dass deine 7900gs bei weiterer takt-erhöhung eventuell von der cpu limitiert wird. aber wie gesagt, is nur ne vermutung.

glaube nicht, dass es einen 45nm-single-core geben wird.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> ich vermute mal, dass deine 7900gs bei weiterer takt-erhöhung eventuell von der cpu limitiert wird. aber wie gesagt, is nur ne vermutung.



Ich glaube mal eher nicht, weil 
1. mein Celeron auf dem Core2 basiert (er ist ein Pentium E2160 mit einem Kern) soll heißen er sollte für so eine alte Karte genug Power haben v.A. mit OC
2. Das Phenomän bei 1,8 GHz, genauso wie bei 3,6 GHz auftat.
3. egal bei welchen Benchmark, ob CPU lastig (3DMark01, Aquamark), GPU lastig (3DMark06) oder irdengwas dazwischen (3DMark03). ab 590MHz GPU und 800MHz RAM Takt gings bergab mit den Punkten.

Aber ist ja auch egal die 7900GS gibts nicht mehr, dafür eine 9600GT die sich strikt gegen OC wehrt 

Aber ich könnte trotzdem mal ein paar Benches ins Hwbot-Forum posten.

MFG


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Problem ist, dass ich Test-Hardware nicht zum Benchen umlöten darf, weil diese wieder zurück an den Hersteller geht...


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mal ein paar Tips, wie man einfach an Punkte gelangen kann:
-Reißt euch die PCs von Schwester/ Onkel/ Kumpel unter den Nagel. Gerade mit älterer Hardware wie Pentium 1-4 kann man schnell ein paar Pokale sammeln. Nebenbei kann man z.B. mit Super Pi 32M auch tatsächlich Stabilitätsprobleme ausfindig machen.
-Kombiniert alte Grafikhardware mit neuen CPUs. Wer etwa auf einem günstigen Asrock-Board alte AGP-Grafikkarten mit einem flotten Core 2 kombinieren kann, kann sicherlich etwas reißen...
-Greift auf etwas unpopulärere Benchmarks zurück, gerade der PC Mark oder auch wPrime 1024M werden nicht so häufig eingesetzt, da kommt man leichter an Pokale
-Wenn im Ranking knappe Abstände herrschen hilft oft schon ein ausgemistetes/ neu aufgesetztes Betriebssystem oder ein neuerer Treiber


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass jemand Punkte beisteuert. Ich stehe monentan ziemlich alleinegelassen da... =(


 
 Für mich is das Problem, dass ich durch den AMD sowieso fast keine Punkte bekomme  Für AMD bin ich zwar sehr weit vorne aber bringt nicht viel... Mal schaun was sich noch machen lässt


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Tips, wie man einfach an Punkte gelangen kann:
> -Reißt euch die PCs von Schwester/ Onkel/ Kumpel unter den Nagel. Gerade mit älterer Hardware wie Pentium 1-4 kann man schnell ein paar Pokale sammeln. Nebenbei kann man z.B. mit Super Pi 32M auch tatsächlich Stabilitätsprobleme ausfindig machen.
> -Kombiniert alte Grafikhardware mit neuen CPUs. Wer etwa auf einem günstigen Asrock-Board alte AGP-Grafikkarten mit einem flotten Core 2 kombinieren kann, kann sicherlich etwas reißen...
> -Greift auf etwas unpopulärere Benchmarks zurück, gerade der PC Mark oder auch wPrime 1024M werden nicht so häufig eingesetzt, da kommt man leichter an Pokale
> -Wenn im Ranking knappe Abstände herrschen hilft oft schon ein ausgemistetes/ neu aufgesetztes Betriebssystem oder ein neuerer Treiber


 
Gute Idee  Ich krall mir nachher die Karte meiner Schwester 

Vielleicht kann ich mit der 7600GT noch was reißen. 

Das Problem ist dass man durch Pokale ja nicht automatisch viele Punkte bekommt.


----------



## darkniz (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass man durch Pokale ja nicht automatisch viele Punkte bekommt.


 
Das stimmt. Ich habe 52 Pokale und Medallien, aber nur ~87 Punkte.


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja aber 87pkt sind schon was 

Bei meinem FX-74 hab ich 2 goldene Pokale für die ich gar keine Punkte bekommen habe  Sagt also nicht viel aus


----------



## darkniz (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Bei meinem FX-74 hab ich 2 goldene Pokale für die ich gar keine Punkte bekommen habe


 
Ich habe bei 11 Pokalen keine Punkte bekommen (bei SiSoft Sandra und PCMark 04). Das wären ~20 Punkte die ich mehr hätte .


----------



## StellaNor (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass jemand Punkte beisteuert. Ich stehe monentan ziemlich alleinegelassen da... =(



Wenn sich ein paar Interessenten mit "ernsthaften" (ein breit gefächerter Begriff) Ambitionen finden, würde
ich gerne wieder zurück zu PC Games Hardware kommen.
Einzig die Diskussionsfreude, das Know-How und eine Einladung haben mich seinerzeit zu OCZ verschlagen.


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Dann lade ich dich zu PCGH ein  

Denke schon dass es hier ein paar Leutz ernsthaft machen


----------



## darkniz (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass jemand Punkte beisteuert. Ich stehe monentan ziemlich alleinegelassen da... =(


 
Ich versuche mein Bestes . 

Das Problem ist, das wir in den Benchmarks die wir hier im Forum unter _Benchmark > hwbot_ haben immer besser als Platz 50 sind und die Benchmarks die wir nicht haben, vorallem Pifast und wPrime, sind wir auf Platz >300. Die meisten wissen garnicht, dass es noch mehr Benchmarks gibt. Man müsste vielleicht etwas "Werbung" machen, so ähnlich wie bei F@H.


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

wPrime ist allgeimein irgendwie nicht so bekannt/beliebt. Wobei ichs eine nette Alternative zu SuperPi finde. Pifast kennen auch nicht viele. Ich habe für mein Sys alle Benches gemacht die beim hwbot verfügbar sind. Bis auf Aquamark. Läuft ja unter Vista64 irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hyperhorn könnte als PCGH-Mod auch eigentlich für uns benchen...


----------



## StellaNor (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich machs dem Hyperhorn vor und zeig ihm, wie ein Team-Wechsel funktioniert 


*done*

Erfolg oder Misserfolg hängt jetzt nur noch von Hyperhorn ab


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ihr seid fies, in einem Monat steht doch dort mein Einjähriges an...


----------



## StellaNor (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Die paar Tage geben wir dir dann 

BTW - wieso gibt es bei "uns" kein wprime und kein hexusPI? Könnten wir diese Kategorien hier nicht auch einführen?


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich wäre dafür  obwohl bei mir was bei wPrime noch nicht ganz rund läuft 

Genauso wie beim 3DMark01... wieso hat mein Sys da nur ~30000 pkt?

Edit: Sehr schön Stella  Mehr leute brauch das Team

Edit2: Habe seit neuestem 68352MB RAM  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Ich machs dem Hyperhorn vor und zeig ihm, wie ein Team-Wechsel funktioniert


 
Ich finds schön, dass du gewechselt hast.


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Das wird ja langsam interessant hier... 
Ich habe mir ja geschworen, dass ich Hardwareteile erst nach frühestens einem Jahr auswechsle. Das könnte man jetztaber schon fast einen Meineid nennen.


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Da würde ich eher schwören dass ich Hardware nicht länger als 1 Jahr im System lasse  Aber möchte mich ungern von meinem AMD trennen


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Naja, ich beobachte mit Interesse die Verwandlungen Deines Avatars. Fang endlich mal an das Bübchen blau zu färben


----------



## GUschorschi (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@stella
schön, dass du gewechselt hast.

ich finds stark, was soein thread alles bewirken kann. soviel zum thema werbung.

mehr werbung - mehr leute! also los!


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Soa  

Gerade noch mal gebencht 

wPrime 32M von 23,760s auf 13,432s
wPrime 1024M von 756,940s auf 444,312s  das ist schon mal wieder was


----------



## GUschorschi (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? ich hab beim wprime nur so hohe werte. wie bekomm ich die runter?


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass jemand Punkte beisteuert. Ich stehe monentan ziemlich alleinegelassen da... =(


Na ich meine immer,wir gehen doch eh unter mit unseren "armen" PC´s,darum benche ich gar nicht so viel-naja ich lasse nun mal alle 3D´s auf Full Power laufen-ja und bei Super Pi bräuchte ich mal Tips was ich alles aus machen und optimieren soll damit da was geht! Mit 4,56Ghz 10,505 S geht-aber da ist mehr drin! Ja und XP hole ich mir noch,mit 1000-1500Punkte beim 3D null nix mehr habe ich dann über 24000Punkte,das ist dann angemessen für Lukü!!
Ach Olli-Du hast doch auch Kokü....und Hardware und Möglichkeiten-nimm doch mal die beste Hardware aus Eurer Redaktion und lasse es krachen!!!


----------



## GUschorschi (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

genau so seh ich das auch ...... man kommt doch auch ohne löten und schleifen sehr weit.

@schneiderbernd .... fürs superpi kann ich dir nur sagen: tweak dein windows so gut es geht. die latenzen beim ram bringen nach meiner erfahrung nichts (hab zwischen 4-4-4-11 und 5-5-5-15 keinen unterschied) die MHz des ram bringen dafür umso mehr.


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? ich hab beim wprime nur so hohe werte. wie bekomm ich die runter?


 
Das kommt daher weil ich 2 CPUs habe  Das ist bei wPrime enorm von Vorteil  Kannst bei Optionen einstellen wieviele Cores er nutzen soll 

Außerdem hab ich dieses Mal @ 3300MHz @ 1,584VCore gebencht  Davor waren es nur 3200MHz


----------



## JimBeam (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Warum mag mich hwbot eigentlich nicht? 
Sowohl meine PCMark05 als auch 3DMark03 und 06 Ergebnisse werden nicht in die Liste übernommen obwohl das Schema doch stimmen müsste, jemannd eine Idee woran das liegt?


----------



## StellaNor (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß nicht wie oft hwbot den Thread nach neuen Einträgen durchsucht. Im Zweifel kannst du aber selbst das Update über
Post #1 des jeweiligen Threads initieren. Dann wirst du zu hwbot weitergeleitet und musst nur noch das richtige Knöpfchen drücken.


----------



## JimBeam (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ah danke ich dachte es reicht wenn man auf "update ranking now" klickt. Nur bei 3DMark 06 will er mein Ergebniss immer noch nicht.


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Joa ganz logisch 

Dein Eintrag:

[hwbot] Jim Beam - 9414 - AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2838 MHz Lukü - Radeon HD 3850 512MB @ 765/1030 Lukü [/hwbot]

hwbot Fehlermeldung:

[warn] Error in post #73799 [show post]: hwbot tag found, but submitted username (Jim Beam) differs from real one (JimBeam), ignoring.

Lösung:

[hwbot] JimBeam - 9414 - AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2838 MHz Lukü - Radeon HD 3850 512MB @ 765/1030 Lukü [/hwbot]

mfg


----------



## JimBeam (27. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mein Gott ich bin zu blöd meinen Nickname zu schreiben, danke für den Tipp


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

GUschorschi wie siehts bei dir mit der 5gHz Marke aus?  Bist ja gestern schon auf 4911MHz gekommen 

Edit: @ PCGH Leutz: Wie siehts mit den anderen Benches wie wPrime32M, wPrime1024M und PiFast aus? Könnte man das auch noch hier im Forum machen?


----------



## GUschorschi (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ich habs versucht ........ aber ich komm nicht weiter ...... weiß nicht woran es liegt. wahrscheinlich bekomm ich den mit luft einfach nicht kalt genug. nichtmal mit vca . hatte die vcore schon auf 1,9!!!!!!. aber es geht nicht weiter ......... menno ..........

auch bei den anderen benches bin ich so ziemlich an der grenze des möglichen .......

mal fragen, ob stella mir ihre kokü leit ........


----------



## bArrA (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

So fang jetzt demnächst auch ma bisschen an die restlichen benchs ins inet zu stellen .. muss nur meine Gurke ans Netz anschließen dann kanns los gehen ... vllt bringts ja n bisschen was auch wenn bei meiner etwas in die Jahre gekommener Hardware keine Überaschungen zu erwarten sin ... aber nja ich nehm da einfach ma den olympischengrundgedanken auf  dabei sein ist alles  
.... von euch hat nich zufällig jemand n gutes oc board für So939 und AGP ?? ... Mein M-Board macht nur einen "FSB" bis 250. Ich denke aber das der Prozzi noch n bisschen höher als 2750mhz geht... was über Software oc nicht ganz so gut geklappt hat ... was meiner meinung nach halt am M-Board liegt, nja.


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@bArrA: Wenn du ein MSI K8N Neo Platinum bekommen kannst, hast du definitiv ein sehr gutes 939 + AGP-Board was OC betrifft.  
Das hier bei mir steht leider nicht zum Verkauf...


----------



## bArrA (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @bArrA: Wenn du ein MSI K8N Neo Platinum bekommen kannst, hast du definitiv ein sehr gutes 939 + AGP-Board was OC betrifft.
> Das hier bei mir steht leider nicht zum Verkauf...



Schade eigentlich ... nja jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal ein anhaltspunkt wo nach ich suchen muss, mal schauen was man so findet.

:Heißt das wirklich MSI K8N Neo PLatinum ?? Ich davon nur Boards mit Sockel 754...
Ich geh davon aus das du das MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum meinst, mit dem Nforce 3 Ultra .... würd ich gern kaufen find ich bis jetzt aber nur für 144 und das ist es mir leider nicht wert ( bzw. haberts da a bissle am Geld)


----------



## Hyperhorn (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ach Mist, irgendwie habe ich mir eingebildet du suchst ein 754-Mainboard und habe dann noch von dir die 939 übernommen.  
Ne, dann vergess meinen Blödsinn lieber ganz schnell, das K8N Neo Platinum ist nur 754.


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hab mich gerade bei wPrime1024 wieder verbessert  bin jetzt bei 430,284 Sekunden  bei 3215Mhz

Aber da geht noch mehr


----------



## McZonk (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=709253 

Mehr sag ich mal noch nicht dazu - aber es kommt bestimmt noch mehr. 
Die Hardware ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## der8auer (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ey diese Karte  Der absolute Hammer 

Geiler Score    16k gehn auch noch 

mfg


----------



## GUschorschi (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

auhaua ein pro!

mehr mehr mehr .... da geht doch bestimmt noch was.


----------



## McZonk (28. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja, die Karte ist wirklich ein wunderbares Exemplar.
Das Gefühl war auch genial, als ich da Tagesziel erreicht hatte und über 15500Punkte auf dem Schirm standen. Mehr kommt garantiert noch  
Im Anhang noch nen kleines Bild von der heutigen Aktion


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich war Heute auch fleißig, ich hab mit 408 Punkten beim 3DMark06 den 2. Platz belegt 
Und in 3DMark01 -05 habe ich es auch unter die Top5 geschafft genauso wie Aquamark 

Ich glaube ich Streß dann mal die IGP von meinen Eltern, da kann ich sicherlich auch noch ein paar Pokale und Medalien einheimsen 

MFG


----------



## GUschorschi (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ich konzentrier mich mehr auf die allgemeine platzierung. ...... mal schaun, ob ich nächste woche an die 9800gtx ran komme. dann gehts weiter aufwärts.
und ein 790i ultra-board muss auch noch her. weiß nur noch nicht so recht welches.


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich muss erst mal formatieren -.-

Aber dafür laufen die Benches dann besser 

Good Job Rain_in_may84


----------



## moonrail (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@ GUschorschi

Ich bekomme vielleicht demnächst einen Q6600 mit einer seeeehr schönen Batch: L734B435 . Naja und wenn nicht muss ich eben hoffen ein gutes neues Exemplar zu kriegen; egal, jeder Prozessor ist besser als meiner... (nichtmal 3,5 Ghz stabil )

Mit dem jetzigen Prozessor bekomm ich nicht mehr Punkte zustande; komme immer nur knapp unter die 15550, selbst mit 3,65 Ghz , wobei ich die 15550 mit 3,6 Ghz geschafft habe. Mal schaun...

@ McZonk

Wenn ich doch auch so eine gute Karte hätte...  Erste Sahne!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Genauso wie beim 3DMark01... wieso hat mein Sys da nur ~30000 pkt?


der die das 3DMark01 profitiert nicht von vielen Kernen, aber du hast doch SLI System oder? da müssten eigentlich ein paar mehr Punkte rauspringen, weil selbst mit meiner Gurke schaffe ich 37k



der8auer schrieb:


> Edit2: Habe seit neuestem 68352MB RAM



Ich wusste es die Hersteller haben auf der Cebit mit DDR2 DIMMs um sich geschmissen, weils billiger ist als Bonbons  und du hast 60 Riegel abgegriffen 
Leider habe ich keine abbekommen, ein paar GiB zusätzlich können ja nicht Schaden 



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal formatieren -.-
> 
> Aber dafür laufen die Benches dann besser



Jo genau das machen dann schon ein paar Punkte, dann kommst du noch weiter nach vorne 



der8auer schrieb:


> Good Job Rain_in_may84



Danke, 
ich tue fürs Team alles was meine bescheidenen Teile hergeben 
btw. die Punktzahlen von von Allen, fließen die irgendwie in die Teamwertung mit ein? bzw profitiert das Team von den Mitglieder Punkten?

btw @ McZonk sehr gute Arbeit, die 16.000+ knackst du noch, den 2. Platz schaffste in der Wertung bestimmt 

MFG


----------



## darkniz (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ich tue fürs Team alles was meine bescheidenen Teile hergeben
> btw. die Punktzahlen von von Allen, fließen die irgendwie in die Teamwertung mit ein? bzw profitiert das Team von den Mitglieder Punkten?


 
Die Summe der Punkte aller Mitglieder ergibt die Punkte des Teams, d.h. bekommst du 2 Punkte für einen Benchmark erhält auch das Team 2 Punkte.


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Oh man

Habe heute morgen gegen 1 Uhr angefangen zu formatieren und Vista neu zu installieren. Aber jedes mal kam mitten in der Installation ein Bluescreen und ich habe den Fehler 2 Stunden lang nicht gefunden. Irgendwann habe ich mal 2GiB von meinen 4GiB RAM rausgenommen und dann gings. Habe noch nie 5 Stunden gebraucht um Windows zu installieren 

Aber es hat sich gelohnt:

wPrime1024: 377.180s und damit Platz 1 bei den FX-74  http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=716598
wPrime32: 11,85s --> Platz 2

Gleich werde ich noch 3DMark und den ganzen rest laufen lassen.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Warum legst du dir egtl. keine zweite Partition mit XP an? Sollte an vielen Stellen auch noch mal ein paar Pünktchen bringen


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja habe ich schon versucht aber irgendwie will da mein Mainboard nicht  

Wenn ich XP installiere werden meine Grafikkarten immer nie erkannt. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Da steht dann immer "SLI kann nicht aktiviert werden weil mindestens 2 Karten mit einer Bandbreite von 4x vorhanden sein müssen"


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hm, da mal mit Asus in Kontakt treten oder neue Biose testen?

Aber für Superpi, WPrime, etc. brauchst das SLI ja nicht umbedingt?


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Nö dafür natürlich nicht 

Habe ASUS bereits kontaktiert aber die meinten nur, dass ich ein BIOS Update machen soll aber ich habe schon die neueste Version drauf :/

Najo nächste Woche kommt eine neue HDD, dann versuch ich auf diese mal XP zu installieren.


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Okay also irgendwas kann doch bei meinem 3DMark01 nicht stimmen. Habe gestern mit SLI gebencht und hatte ~2900pkt. Ohne war ich bei ~23000pkt.

Das ist doch viel zu wenig  
Im 3DMark03 habe ich ohne SLI ~38000pkt und mit ~64000pkt. Woran kann das liegen? 

Ist vielleicht was falsch eingestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bArrA (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

So hab mir heute ma wahnsinnige 0.5 Punkte gegönnt und mir Platz 17. im CPU-Z bei 4200 X2 toldeo geholt ...is mit meinem verdammt schwer iwas an sich zureißen, vorallem wenn man keine wakü, übertaktungs freudiges mobo und cpu hat..
Nja trozdem bin ich n freak  hab meiner CPU vorhin mal gute 1,698 Volt gegönnt ^^.
Mach ich auch ma ran, erster in allen Grafikbenches bei der 7600GT zu werde ( hab nur einen Konkurrenten und den schlag  ^^ )


Ach un vllt hol ich mir doch ein MSI k8n neo platinum... hab zu hause noch n cpu für 745 endeckt, ma schaun was so in ebay oder so gibt.


----------



## StellaNor (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht was falsch eingestellt?



Die Einstellungen sind in Ordnung. Eventuell ein Problem mit den Treibereinstellungen oder der PCI-Express-Frequenz?


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mhhh

Das komische ist ja dass die anderen Benches ohne Probleme funktionieren :/ PCIe ist genau bei 100. Kann ja nachher mal schaun obs was bringt die zu erhöhen.

Das sind meine Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@bArrA

Bei deinen Pentium 4 Ergebnissen wird die CPU nicht erkannt. Du solltest deine Ergebnisse editieren und den mobilen Pentium 4 1,7 GHz auswählen, damit du Punkte und ggf. Pokale für deine Ergebnisse erhältst.


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

darkniz, habe gerade beim hwbot mal dein Profil durchgeschaut. Das Ergebnis ist ja mal zu krass  http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=716310

Glückwunsch zum "Hardware Junkie" Titel


----------



## darkniz (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum "Hardware Junkie" Titel


 
Dankeschön



der8auer schrieb:


> darkniz, habe gerade beim hwbot mal dein Profil durchgeschaut. Das Ergebnis ist ja mal zu krass  http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=716310


 
Was ist an dem Ergebnis so besonders?


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Najo 16 Stunden und 18 Minuten ist schon was


----------



## darkniz (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Najo 16 Stunden und 18 Minuten ist schon was


 
Aso, 
was ich nicht verstehe, warum der K6 166@210 schneller ist als der K6 200@233? Beide CPU`s liefen mit den gleichen Komponenten und gleichem Windows.


----------



## der8auer (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Das liegt eventuell am höheren Bus Speed. Bei mir sind die CPUs mit 15x220 auch schneller als mit 16x206 (3300Mhz).


----------



## darkniz (30. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das liegt eventuell am höheren Bus Speed. Bei mir sind die CPUs mit 15x220 auch schneller als mit 16x206 (3300Mhz).


 
Der K6 200 lief mit 3,5x66 und der K6 166 lief nur mit 3,5x60. Naja, die CPU`s sind nicht mehr die neuesten und vielleicht ist der K6 200 nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung. Wobei der K6 166 nur in langen Benchmarks (wPrime 1024m und Super Pi 32m) schneller ist.


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen sind in Ordnung. Eventuell ein Problem mit den Treibereinstellungen oder der PCI-Express-Frequenz?


 
Also PCIe Frequenz kann eigentlich ausgeschlossen werden. Habe mit 100-103 getestet und es gab keinen Unterschied. Ab 104 gings nicht mehr. 

Woran kann das nur liegen?


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



darkniz schrieb:


> @bArrA
> 
> Bei deinen Pentium 4 Ergebnissen wird die CPU nicht erkannt. Du solltest deine Ergebnisse editieren und den mobilen Pentium 4 1,7 GHz auswählen, damit du Punkte und ggf. Pokale für deine Ergebnisse erhältst.



Den hab ich dan wohl übersehn ... danke  wird gleich geändert


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum ich den ganzen Tag keine Scores eintragen kann und die ganze hwbot seite rumzickt ???
Back up, den ganzen Tag ??
Server crash ??


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Die ändern vielleicht was an ihrer Seite oder so 

Geht morgen bestimmt wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Die ändern vielleicht was an ihrer Seite oder so
> 
> Geht morgen bestimmt wieder ohne Probleme.



wahh 

will aber mehr punkte bekommen  und noch n wr mit meiner 7600 GT AGP aufstellen


----------



## der8auer (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo ich will auch schon die ganze Zeit den besten Score beim FX-74 im wPrime nachschaun  Habe von McZonk noch ein paar Tips bekommen und will jetzt endlich den Pokal haben  weiß nur nich wo der Rekord liegt.


----------



## darkniz (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



bArrA schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum ich den ganzen Tag keine Scores eintragen kann und die ganze hwbot seite rumzickt ???
> Back up, den ganzen Tag ??
> Server crash ??


 
Das war in letzter Zeit schon ein paar mal. Ich weiß aber auch nicht woran es liegt, vielleicht sind die Server überlastet.


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



darkniz schrieb:


> Das war in letzter Zeit schon ein paar mal. Ich weiß aber auch nicht woran es liegt, vielleicht sind die Server überlastet.


Nja dann heißts wohl abwarten un Tee trinken


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



bArrA schrieb:


> Nja dann heißts wohl abwarten un Tee trinken




also jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo 

Habe auch noch mal erfolgreich gebencht 

wPrime32m bin ich nur noch 0,19s hinter dem ersten. Das werde ich unter XP aber noch schaffen 
bei SuperPi1M fehlen mir nur noch 0,13s für den goldenen Pokal. Dann sind alle FX-74 Pokale mein


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

na das knackst du auch noch

wie hoch hat der andere seine FX getaktet?  geht eventl bei dir noch nen bissel was 1-2mhz?


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Bei wPrime lief seiner mit 3360mHz und meiner nur mit 3344mHz. Allerdings unter Vista64 und bei ihm unter XP. Da reichts vielleicht schon das Betriebsystem zu wechseln.

Meine CPUs laufen noch Benchstable @ 3344mHz aber der nächste Schritt, also die 3360mHz wollen die irgend wie nicht  kommt immer ein Bluescreen beim Start.

Wir sind übrigens innerhalb der letzten Woche bei wPrime32m von Platz 353 auf Platz 55 und bei PiFast von Platz 348 auch Platz 36 gerutscht  Das ist doch was.  Weiter so Leutz


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jops seit der Thread hier offen is gehts erst richtig los ... müssen schaun das das auch so bleibt ... 
@der8auer: wann gehts eig mit deim Pott los ?? da geht ja dann vllt noch n bissle mehr ??

ich hol mir demnöchst noch die restlichen 7600 GT AGP marks und dann schau ich was mit meinem K7 geht ( brauch nur noch ne laufende fesplatte), weis da zufällig jemand ob man ein Mobo auch on Startknopf am Tower anbekommt, wenn kein extra button aufm dem Board ist ??


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Klar  Musst nur z.B. mit einem Schraubenzieher die 2 Kontakte, die zum Startknopf führen kurz verbinden  Ist ja auch nur ein Taster, der kurzen Kontakt gibt. Aber vorsichtig sein!

Ich muss warten bis ich das Material für die Halterungen von Otterauge bekomme und ich die fertigstellen kann  also in frühestens 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ähm ne frage wegen dem betriebs system.

hab gestern auf ner 2ten partition WinXP Pro installiert. nur die nötigsten treiber rauf gehaun und wollte benchen war. Hab mir erhofft noch nen paar mehr punkte zu kriegen bei 3dMark06 aber nichts is 500punkte weniger woran kann das liegen?

bei XP 11100 Punkte
bei Vista X64 Ultimate 11600 Punkte?


----------



## moonrail (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ist es nicht so, dass sich Betriebssysteme erst ,,einlaufen" müssen?
Also, dass ein Betriebssystem erst nach 1-2 Wochen schnell läuft?
Mir kams bei Vista auch so vor.


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

schrumpfen die oder wie? also früher wars bei mir immer so 

frisches system = schnell

und wenn ich es anfange richtig zu benutzen fang ich an programme zu installieren die in den autostart kommen und schon verlier ich doch nen bissel gewschwindigkeit


----------



## StellaNor (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



moonrail schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass sich Betriebssysteme erst ,,einlaufen" müssen?
> Also, dass ein Betriebssystem erst nach 1-2 Wochen schnell läuft?
> Mir kams bei Vista auch so vor.



Ja absolut. Erst nach ca. 12 Tagen hat Vista die notwendige Betriebstemperatur erreicht.


----------



## moonrail (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Ja absolut. Erst nach ca. 12 Tagen hat Vista die notwendige Betriebstemperatur erreicht.



Ok, danke 

Bei XP ist das ja dann nicht anders, denke ich mal...


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Ja absolut. Erst nach ca. 12 Tagen hat Vista die notwendige Betriebstemperatur erreicht.


 
   [/IRONIE!!!]


----------



## StellaNor (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



moonrail schrieb:


> Bei XP ist das ja dann nicht anders, denke ich mal...



Hmm, XP läuft hier schon seit Jahren stabil. Kann mich gar nicht mehr so recht erinnern


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Klar  Musst nur z.B. mit einem Schraubenzieher die 2 Kontakte, die zum Startknopf führen kurz verbinden  Ist ja auch nur ein Taster, der kurzen Kontakt gibt. Aber vorsichtig sein!




Ja was kann dabei passieren ?? Und auf was muss ich aufpassen?
Will ja nich beim ersten mal schon des Mobo zerbrutzel 

TT:


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

echt geiler tipp stella  na dann lass ich es ma 12tagen einlaufen  lol 12 tage non stop prime


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Solltest halt nicht abrutschen und an andere Kontakte kommen. Das könnte nicht gesund sein.

Ansonsten kann nichts passieren


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Solltest halt nicht abrutschen und an andere Kontakte kommen. Das könnte nicht gesund sein.
> 
> Ansonsten kann nichts passieren


Na denn bin ich beruhigt, werd möglichst vorsichtig an die sache ran gehen ...
Schade das des mit deinen Pots,etc. noch so lange dauert bin einfach gespannt wie n blitz was da noch geht mit deinen FXen


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo ich auch  Die 15k Marke will ich im 3DMark06 auf jeden Fall knacken  Fehlen ja auch nur noch ~150pkt.

Mal schaun, wenn die Nachfrage da ist werde ich vielleicht auch einen Livestream einrichten, dann könnt ihr es live verfolgen


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Jo ich auch  Die 15k Marke will ich im 3DMark06 auf jeden Fall knacken  Fehlen ja auch nur noch ~150pkt.
> 
> Mal schaun, wenn die Nachfrage da ist werde ich vielleicht auch einen Livestream einrichten, dann könnt ihr es live verfolgen


Des wär natürlich extreme nice ^^ (man muss dann nur noch da sein ums anzuschauen
probierstes dann unter Vista oder Xp ??


----------



## OMD (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

wäre echt cool wenn du das einrichten könntest würd mir so ein dice verusch gerne ma live anschuan


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich werde beides testen, wenn schon denn schon 

Werde dann zu dem Thema noch eine Umfage starten. Dauert ja noch ein bisschen


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich werde beides testen, wenn schon denn schon
> 
> Werde dann zu dem Thema noch eine Umfage starten. Dauert ja noch ein bisschen


Also Vista zum Benchen ist gemein-habe jetzt mal XP genommen und ganze 1500Punkte mehr !


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Beim 06er? 

Das ist ja eine Menge


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@der8auer: Ich hab dir ja gleich gesagt, nimm XP 
Drück dir die Daumen, dass du um den SLi Bug herum kommst


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> @der8auer: Ich hab dir ja gleich gesagt, nimm XP
> Drück dir die Daumen, dass du um den SLi Bug herum kommst


Wie SLI Bug?? Bei XP? Mhh nehme es nur zum Benchen-fürs Weekend LN2 freu!
Muß dann mal ein paar Duftmarken setzen


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Wie SLI Bug?? Bei XP? Mhh nehme es nur zum Benchen-fürs Weekend LN2 freu!
> Muß dann mal ein paar Duftmarken setzen


Na ich hoff du rockst da die bude ^^ ... würde auch ma gern bei ner session dabei sein -.-
Hoffe du postest die Ergebnisse


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja 

Seit meinem letzten XP Versuch ist schon ein halbes Jahr vergangen. Gibt jede Menge neue Treiber, ich bin zuversichtlich 

Edit:

@ SLI Bug: Vor einem halben Jahr war es mit meinem Board noch nicht möglich SLI unter XP zu aktivieren. Es kam immer der Fehler "Um SLI zu aktivieren müssen mindestens 2 Karten mit einer Bandbreite von 4x vorhanden sein".

@ bArrA: Ich werde jede Menge Bilder machen und eventuell auch Videos


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> @ bArrA: Ich werde jede Menge Bilder machen und eventuell auch Videos



Is natürlich gut aber dabei sein und mit helfen , vllt auch seine eigene hardware an die grenze treiben is schon noch n paar stufen besser


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo 

Ich hoffe, dass ich meine 1. Benchsession mit McZonk starten kann


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



bArrA schrieb:


> Na ich hoff du rockst da die bude ^^ ... würde auch ma gern bei ner session dabei sein -.-
> Hoffe du postest die Ergebnisse


Klar Ergebnisse kommen hier rein-will für PCGH HWBOT Team mal abrocken-mit meinem Prozi dürfte da was gehen-ja und meine Grakas bekommen noch nen Volt Mod-dann schieben wir uns mal zwischen die ganzen ATI Karten
Bin selber gespannt was bei rumkommt-Video machen wir viell. auch!
Ach ja und wegen SLI-also habe weniger Probs wie unter Vista!


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo dein System hat Potenzial  Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg 
Punkte brauch das team


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Jo dein System hat Potenzial  Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg
> Punkte brauch das team


Jo also bei HW Bot bin ich mit Luft Platz 101 Gesamt beim 3D06 und Platz 8 bei GTS G92-HWBOT gesamt 664 oder so-das soll sich am Wochenende ändern-also 28000Points sollten schon drin sein!


----------



## GUschorschi (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ich drück dir die daumen ..... zeig der welt, was das pcgh-team drauf hat!


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

schneiderbernd hast du zufällig den Link zu deinem hwbot profil? Kann dich in unserem Team irgendwie nicht finden :/

edit: bist du da überhaupt registriert?


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> schneiderbernd hast du zufällig den Link zu deinem hwbot profil? Kann dich in unserem Team irgendwie nicht finden :/


Ja ich auch nicht,meine Ergebnisse werden irgendwie nicht übernommen!
Probiere es mit dem
http://www.hwbot.org/user.do;jsessionid=5AAFCCA3C6AEA7498361E39CD9605B1B?userId=15033


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja das ist auch logisch wenn du 2 Benutzernamen hast. Musst dich für einen entscheiden 

Mit Lizardking78 bist du auch in keinem Team  Benenne deinen Account einfach mal in schneiderbernd um. Schau mal obs geht


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch logisch wenn du 2 Benutzernamen hast. Musst dich für einen entscheiden
> 
> Mit Lizardking78 bist du auch in keinem Team  Benenne deinen Account einfach mal in schneiderbernd um. Schau mal obs geht


na das ging nicht-darum habe ich die dann unter den Namen rein,aber ich machs mal ganz weg!


----------



## der8auer (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo besser is 

Bringst uns mit deinen Punkten ja auch mächtig nach vorne 

Ich gehe in der Zeit mal meinen 2. Pot löten


----------



## schneiderbernd (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Jo besser is
> 
> Bringst uns mit deinen Punkten ja auch mächtig nach vorne
> 
> Ich gehe in der Zeit mal meinen 2. Pot löten


so ich habe den Namen nun auf Schneiderbernd und PCGHX Team umbenannt!
Haha,gehe mal auf Subranking und More-da stehe ich nun 2xdrin??aufm Bot!


----------



## bArrA (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mhh ... seh dich immer noch nich schneiderbernd, dauert wohl noch n bissle mim akktualisieren.
Ist es eig normal das bechmark scores einfach so verschwinden ?? hatte einen im 3d 03/01 gestern nacht eingetragen, aber jetzt war seh weg, bei meinen gesmatpunkten war jedoch zu sehen das ich die punkte der benchmarks mal hatte ... jetzt hab ich se einfach neu eingetrage ? Normal ?

.as mit dem K7 is jetzt auch erst ma vorbei .. glaub mein mobo hat grad den abflug gemacht, hat beim anmachen jedenfalls etwas verschmorrt gerochen ( der agp-steckplatz war etwas kaputt ), am anmachen lags denk ich nicht, bin extrem vorsichtig gewesen. Zum Glück hats meine Graka nicht zerschossen... nja vllt find ich noch in ebay oder so n gutes billiges mobo mit dem ichs nochmal probieren kann.


----------



## GUschorschi (1. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

wir sind in der hwbot-teamwertung nur noch 3 plätze und knappe hundert punkte hinter den luxx's. bald haben wir sie!!!!!

bernd, ich zähl auf dich!!!!!!!


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mhh ich glaub nicht 

schneiderbernd hast gerade ins AF Team gewechselt?


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Mhh ich glaub nicht
> 
> schneiderbernd hast gerade ins AF Team gewechselt?


Quatsch ich versuche einfach den einen Namen loszubekommen-ich stehe jetzt geschlagene 4x bei HWBOT,ich blicks nicht mehr!! Alle mit dem selben Ergebniss-nu wollte ich den einen weg haben oder löschen aber es geht nicht???


----------



## Aerron (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

HWbot was ist den das?? kann man da mit machen ???


gruß Aerron


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



Aerron schrieb:


> HWbot was ist den das?? kann man da mit machen ???
> 
> 
> gruß Aerron


klar:http://www.hwbot.org/


----------



## bArrA (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Also ich verstehs nich, jeden tag verschwinden irgendwie meine 3D mark 01/03 +Am3 bench scores ?? warum ?? Alle wurden mit dem gleichen sys gemacht... und verschwinden ganz ... ich raffs nich


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@ Aerron:

Gerne  Mehr Member braucht das Team.
hwbot ist eine Datenbank mit den ganzen Benchmarkergebnissen der großen Teams und Benchmarker. Die Ergebnisse kannst du hier im Forum eintragen. Diese werden automatisch in die Datenbank des hwbot übernommen und die Punkte unserem Team gutgeschrieben. 
Am besten du registrierst dich aber auch auf www.hwbot.org damit du deine Ergebnisse gesammelt in deinem Profil anschauen kannst und eventuell auch ein paar Pokale bekommst 
Bei Fragen helfe ich dir gerne weiter.
mfg

@ schneiderbernd: Freut mich


----------



## bArrA (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hat sich erledigt ... mein Gegenspieler in dieser Klassen (Vled oder so ) hat sich über meine scores beschwärt da kein gpu-z screnn dabei wäre, ich wusste nicht dass das nötig ist, jedenfalls ist sein gfx score ca9k meiner halt 14k .. kann ich doch nix für wenn meine graka einfach besser is , wo füg ich den gpu-z screen den dazu ??


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mach am besten Screenshots die so aussehen:


----------



## bArrA (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja und wie mach ich des dann beim Aquamark ??


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mach erst einen Screenshot und füge später einfach noch mal einen Screen mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z drauf ein. 
So wie er z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=2169&postcount=26


----------



## jetztaber (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Mach am besten Screenshots die so aussehen:


 

Mei Du Nase 

sag ihm halt gleich was über die Maximalgröße. Ich zitiere aus den Forenregeln:

 Bilder über 900 Pixel Breite und 800 Pixel Höhe nur als Anhang zu einem Posting bzw. als Thumbnail verlinken

jetztaber an alle: Bitte dran halten. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## bArrA (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Mach erst einen Screenshot und füge später einfach noch mal einen Screen mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z drauf ein.
> So wie er z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=2169&postcount=26


Ziemlich schlau  ... kannst du dein bild n bisschen kleiner machen ? sprengt meine Laptop bildbreite
.:Hat sich wohl schon jemand drum gekümmert


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ich komme mit dem Bot nicht mehr klar-mein schneiderbernd account von pcgh taucht beim team nicht auf und einige benches werden nicht gezählt!


----------



## jetztaber (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ich komme mit dem Bot nicht mehr klar-mein schneiderbernd account von pcgh taucht beim team nicht auf und einige benches werden nicht gezählt!


 
Schau ich heute abend rein. Wenns dann noch so ist, melde ich mich mit PM. Hatte da gestern auch so Problemchen mit meiner Anmeldung und meinen Werten. Waren aber lösbar.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Mei Du Nase
> 
> sag ihm halt gleich was über die Maximalgröße. Ich zitiere aus den Forenregeln:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry 

Weiß ich ja und halte mich normal dran, das Problem ist nur dass man das beim hwbot nicht machen darf weil er sonst die Screenshots nicht übernimmt.
Aber jetzt weiß er bescheid, ich halte mich dran 

mfg

edit: Habs geändert


----------



## jetztaber (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur dass man das beim hwbot nicht machen darf weil er sonst die Screenshots nicht übernimmt.




Das wusste ich jetztaber nicht. Man lernt nie aus  (also ich so für meinen Teil, hehe)


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

 Ich habs auch erst vor wenigen Wochen gelesen:



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bitte die Screenshots nicht nur als Attachment anfügen, sondern wie in Post #2 beschrieben im Post als Grafik verlinken. Ansonsten kann der hwbot nichts damit anfangen und eure Ergebnisse werden nicht mit in die Datenbank übernommen.


----------



## McZonk (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

An dieser Stelle hab ich dann auch nochmal eine Frage (Wobei die beim hwbot selber wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben gewesen wäre). Undzwar erkennt der Bot beim Auslesen meiner Posts immer eine 8800GTS *512 (Gepostet wird: 8800GTS/640 oder 8800GTS 640 habe ich auch schon getestet)*. Da kann ich echt machen was ich will und lade daher meine Ergebnisse derzeit nur noch direkt über hwbot hoch. Weiß da jemand Rat?


----------



## darkniz (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle hab ich dann auch nochmal eine Frage (Wobei die beim hwbot selber wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben gewesen wäre). Undzwar erkennt der Bot beim Auslesen meiner Posts immer eine 8800GTS *512 (Gepostet wird: 8800GTS/640 oder 8800GTS 640 habe ich auch schon getestet)*. Da kann ich echt machen was ich will und lade daher meine Ergebnisse derzeit nur noch direkt über hwbot hoch. Weiß da jemand Rat?


 
Das Problem habe ich auch mit meinem Prozessor. Ich habe auch verschiedene Schreibweisen ausprobiert, aber erkannt wird er als 4200+ Manchester oder Pentium 4 EE, statt 4200+ Windsor. Ich lade meine Ergebnisse auch direkt bei hwbot hoch, da kann ich sicher sein, dass meine Hardware richtig erkannt wird.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@ McZonk: wenn du es "GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb" nennst müsste der Bot es eigentlich richtig erkennen.

@ darkniz: du müsstest es glaube ich "Athlon 64 4200+ X2 Windsor" nennen.

Natürlich immer ohne "


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



> Zitat von *PCGH_Oliver*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das heißt, wenn ich möchte, dass meine Daten in mein Hwbot Profil übernommen werden, muss ich meine 'alten' Ergebnisse nochmal, nur mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Bild, posten?

Und, warum erkennt der meine 9600GTs nicht? Da steht 2x GeForce 8800GTS 512MB...


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Trag es mal so ein (ist doch dein aktuellster Bench oder?):

[hwbot] moonrail - 15550 - Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3600 Mhz LuKü - 2x GeForce 9600 GT @ 760/1102 LuKü [/hwbot]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Gut, aber ich habe doch zwei 9600GTs...
Gilt das dann nicht als ,,Betrug"? 
Wäre ja dann ein Hammer Ergebnis, für die Hardware...


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ah sorry hab ich übersehen  

[hwbot] moonrail - 15550 - Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3600 Mhz LuKü - 2x GeForce 9600 GT @ 760/1102 LuKü [/hwbot]

So natürlich *gg*


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jop, danke. 

Gleich mal machen.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Der Bot änderts nicht. Vielleicht weils die gleiche Punktzahl ist.


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Habe noch einen mit 15553, vielleicht gehts damit.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jau probiers einfach aus


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Scheint immer noch nicht zu übernehmen... 
Abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hab mal dem Bot gesagt, dass er updaten soll 

Es geht 

Edit: jetzt musst du nur noch dein Profil authentifizieren   (glaube dass es daran liegt, dass es nicht in deinem Profil auftaucht)


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

 Vielen Dank
Nu bin ich auch dabei. 
Nur will irgendwie Aquamark nicht unter Vista 64 bei mir, gibts da einen Patch, oder ähnliches? Mit der Datenausführungsverhinderung und der Treibersignatur hats anscheinend keine Probleme, da es nichts ändert, wenn ich diese ausschalte...

Edit: Habs gemacht, funktioniert jetzt, danke für den Link.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Liegt an Aquamark. Funktioniert bei Vista64 nicht


----------



## moonrail (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

In Ordnung; eigentlich schade, dass Vista nach eiinem Jahr zu manchen Programmen immer noch inkompatibel ist...
Liegt aber wahrscheinlich wieder mal an den 64bit.

Edit: Schönes Ding: Laut Hwbot darf ich jetzt zwei 8800GTS 512MB mein Eigen nennen, für die noch nicht mal mein Netzteil reichen würde!


----------



## StellaNor (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle hab ich dann auch nochmal eine Frage (Wobei die beim hwbot selber wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben gewesen wäre). Undzwar erkennt der Bot beim Auslesen meiner Posts immer eine 8800GTS *512 (Gepostet wird: 8800GTS/640 oder 8800GTS 640 habe ich auch schon getestet)*. Da kann ich echt machen was ich will und lade daher meine Ergebnisse derzeit nur noch direkt über hwbot hoch. Weiß da jemand Rat?



hwbot erwartet ein bestimmtes Format. Auf der Main von hwbot kannst du auf linken Seite unter Videocard einfach mal "8800"
eintippen. Es tut sich gleich die gesamte Liste aller Modelle mit 8800 auf. Für die GTS mit 640 Mb wäre die richtige
Eingabe hier im Thread "8800 GTS 640 Mb", "8800GTS" ist der Fehler. Das gleiche gilt für Mainboard, CPUs etc.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@ moonrail: Das ist nicht schlimm weil nur dein besseres mit den 9600GTs gewertet wird

Ja Stella, so habe ichs auch gemacht.


----------



## GUschorschi (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

hab grad mal meine neue 9800gtx n bissel rennen lassen. konnte aber nur im 3dm06 wirklich was reißen.

mal schaun, ob ich am we noch mehr rausholen kann.


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Sauber 

Hab auch gestern abend noch mal was im 03er erreicht. Von 61385 auf 63690pkt


----------



## GUschorschi (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

um solche punktzahlen zu erreichen brauch ich wohl noch ne zweite .......

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
ich habe meine ersten 3 pokale! einen bronzenen und 2 silberne ...... mal schaun, wie lange ....


----------



## StellaNor (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> ich habe meine ersten 3 pokale! einen bronzenen und 2 silberne ...... mal schaun, wie lange ....



Glückwunsch 
Die Pokale bleiben dir erhalten.


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Aber nur bis einer besser ist als er oder?


----------



## darkniz (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Die Pokale bleiben dir erhalten.


 
Aber nur solange, bis andere User bessere Ergebnisse erreichen.


----------



## StellaNor (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Oh wirklich? Ich dachte die bleiben für die Ewigkeit. Sorry


----------



## GUschorschi (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

jupp ....... ist halt nich schwer bei der karte nen pokal zu bekommen ....... sind erst knapp 25 einträge überhaupt mit der 9800 gtx (single)


----------



## GUschorschi (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Oh wirklich? Ich dachte die bleiben für die Ewigkeit. Sorry


 
ich werde sie aber mit sicherheit NIE vergessen!


----------



## OMD (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

so haben jetzt team platz 50 

und hab auch ma nen paar schöne ergebnisse eingetragen aber die werden wohl nicht lange halten  muss mich am WE mal ran setzen und hier ausm system raus kitzeln 

kann ja nicht sein das bei nem fsb von 415mhz alles wunderbar funzt aber bei 420 geht garnichts mehr(is nen q9450) 

das gleiche hatte ich bei dem E2140 auch schon, egal ob mit mehr spannung oder nicht. und der ram dürfte es auch nicht sein der läuft ohne probs bis 500mhz und aktuell ist er auf nen 1:1 teiler


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Gleiches Mainboard? Vielleicht mag das nicht höher


----------



## OMD (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ja gleiches, das wär tragisch  nen maximus formula se was auf wasser läuft nur bis 415 wär doch schlimm


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Naja aber das wäre aber die einzig logische Schlussfolgerung wenn der RAM und die CPU das mitmachen... 
Wäre echt komisch und schade wenns am Mainboard liegen würde.


----------



## GUschorschi (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

und wenn du einfach auf 430 probierst?

die vcore hast du aber angehoben, oder? (auf deinen screenshots bei hwbot hast du ja "nur" 1,27V)


----------



## OMD (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

war schon bei 1,35v oben werd heute abend nach der arbeit ma weiter schaun was los ist.

eventl ne andere einstellung die rum zickt


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Wie siehts mit der Temperatur aus? Mit was kühlst du?


----------



## OMD (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

also cpu temps laut coreclock idle ~40°c last ~49-50°c 
die genauen werte von NB etc weiss ich grad nicht ausm kopf. schau ich nach wenn ich zu hause bin. gekühlt wird alles mit ner wakü

hab mir grade ausm HW-Luxx forum nen paar tips gegeben lassen was ich im bios noch anders einstellen kann ma schaun.  vielleicht wird das ja was. 

dann kommt vielleicht nochmal der kleine E2140 unter die wakü da geht dann bestimmt auch noch was raus zu kitzeln . worüber sich hwbot freut


----------



## bArrA (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

So wir sind platz 47  .
Ich schau derzeit auch nach nem neuen Pc ma schaun was dann mit dem geht... leider ist mir meine alte K7 beim letztn versuch sie mal wieder zu beleben abgeraucht ... demnächst schau ich ma an den pc meiner mutter ^^ die wird sich freuen .
Ps: Kennt jemand von euch einen relativ neuen treiber für eine S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC 1179. Ich find irgendwie keine und möcht mit mein laptop vllt auch mal nen aquamark oder 2001se machen ^^( kennt hwbot die S3 überhaupt?)


----------



## darkniz (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



bArrA schrieb:


> kennt hwbot die S3 überhaupt?


 
Hardware, die es noch nicht in der Liste gibt, kann man hinzufügen lassen.


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Kannst auch beim hwbot auf search gehen 

http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults.do?direction=&applicationId=0&teamId=0&userName=&gpu=S3+Chrome+S27+%283%29&numberOfVideocards=0&cpu=&chipset=&model=&manufacturer=&minScore=&maxScore=&gpuId=1300&cpuId=0&chipsetId=0&modelId=0&manufacturerId=0&offset=0&displayAdvanced=false&countryId=0&dateFrom=&dateUntil=&minGpuCoreFreq=&maxGpuCoreFreq=&minGpuMemFreq=&maxGpuMemFreq=&minCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=
http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults....inCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=
http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults....inCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=


----------



## bArrA (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



darkniz schrieb:


> Hardware, die es noch nicht in der Liste gibt, kann man hinzufügen lassen.




wo kann mann das machen ??


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hier  
http://www.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1261


----------



## bArrA (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Hier
> http://www.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1261



danke... muss jetzt aber erst ma einen Treiber suchen , bis jetzt geht mit der nämlich kein einziger bench nicht mal gup-z ( wc3 kann ich aber spielen )


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

meine Angabe...



> [hwbot] <--@ndré--> - 11720 - Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 3200MHz Luftkühlung - GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB @ 690/1000 Luftkühlung [/hwbot]



...wird nicht angenommen.
Liegts an dem Namen? Ich denke mir mal, dass der hwbot mit den "-" und "@" nicht zurecht kommen.
*Ich-wusste-der-Nickname-ist-Mist*


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Diesen Fehler bringt der hwbot:

[warn] Error in post #109071 [show post]: failed to parse score ' <--@ndré--> - 11720 - Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 3200MHz Luftkühlung - GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB @ 690/1000 Luftkühlung ' to a number:null

Ich habe auch auf den Namen getippt. Lösung= ?

edit: Name vielleicht Mist aber das Bild ist geil


----------



## OMD (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

hmm so hab jetzt die einstellungen probiert von HW-Luxx jetzt hab ich erstma den fsb von 425mhz primestable 430mhz streikts wieder

später nachher noch nen bissel tweaken  vielleicht geht noch was wennigstens ma mit 450mhz so booten für ne validierung 

temps sind mehr als in ordnung

NB ~35°c
SB ~38°c

die 4 kerne sind bei ca ~42°c

alles laut everest


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja das hört sich doch schon besser an 

Primestable ist bei mir nichts mehr über 3,3ghz  Reicht aber zum benchen bis 3,35ghz. Alles drüber kann ich nur noch validieren wenn ich glück hab  Gestern habe ich gerade noch auf "Speichern" drücken können, dann kam ein Bluescreen.


----------



## StellaNor (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mit SetFSB Stück für Stück an das Maximimum herantasten. Dann jedes mal sofort F7 drücken, so mache ich es für den Death-Shot.


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Das geht aber nur bei Intel Systemen oder funktioniert das auch bei AMD?


----------



## StellaNor (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte noch nie in über 20 Jahren Computer einen AMD, kann ich also nicht beantworten. Was du brauchst, ist ein
Programm, mit dem du On-The-Fly den FSB anheben kannt und gleichzeitig CPU-Z in einem Fenster offen hältst.


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Das is ja genial  Mit ClockGen gehts 

Danke


----------



## OMD (5. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

setfsb unterstützt leider formula maximus nicht bzw finde die einstellung nicht.

also on-the-fly hab ich immer den fsb mit dem ASUS tool gemacht :-/ is nicht die beste lösung


----------



## GUschorschi (6. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ich bin ganz aufgeregt, was denn der bernd für tolle ergebnisse von seiner session mitbringt ..........


----------



## OMD (6. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

bin auch gespannt was sie da mit dice und ln2 reißen 

bei der awardfabrik gibs shcon die ersten bilder 

http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3521


----------



## GUschorschi (6. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

jo, die bilder sehen vielversprechend aus. bin mal gespannt, welchen der rekorde unser team bekommt.


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! ich hab die 5GHz mit meinem E8500 gesprengt!!!!!!!!
ist zwar kein weltrekord, aber meiner meinung nach, ne herausragende leistung mit LUKÜ(!).

wir halten uns zur zeit ziemlich wacker auf dem 46sten rang beim hwbot.

sauber leute. weiter so!


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Sehr schön 

Wenn der das mit LuKü schafft hat der auf jeden Fall Potential. Geht bestimmt mit besserer Kühlung noch mehr  Bei wieviel VCore warst?


----------



## StellaNor (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ja, das ist wirklich eine gute Leistung 
Wo ist der Screen? Wieviel Vcore, welche Einstellungen?

Der Nachteil der 45-nm-CPUs ist oftmals, dass sie bis zu einem Punkt toll "skalieren" und ab dann selbst mit
extremen Kühlmethoden nicht mehr all zuviel herausgeholt werden kann.
Zumindest habe ich das bei meinem E8400 so wahrgenommen.


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

naja, das problem ist wirklich die kühlung. weiß nicht, was sonst noch drin wäre. der wr liegt beim 8500 bei knapp über 6GHz.

hatte ihn bei 1,73V (1,75 lt. bios).

war halt schön kalt gestern morgen. 

hier der valid-link: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=341660


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Schade, dass das beim hwbot nur so wenig Punkte gibt. Für LuKü wirklich ein schönes Ergebnis


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

wenn mir stella mal ihre kokü leihen würde ........... *träum*

edit:
@8auer: wenigstens bin ich beim cpuz jetzt endlich in den punkten. auch wenns knapp ist.
nachdem meine 9800gtx-pokale weggehen wie nichts, ist das wenigstens ein kleiner trost.


----------



## moonrail (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Schönes Ding, GUschorschi ; meinste da geht unter LuKü noch was?


Habe jetzt auch endlich den Q6600 bekommen, läuft im Moment im Prime auf 3 Ghz mit 1,25 Vcore und max. 56° (Core Temp; Asus Probe II sagt 51°). Wenn das so bleibt scheints ein relativ gutes Exemplar zu sein.


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

um noch mehr erreichen zu können, müsste es nochmal richtig kalt draußen werden. -5°C und weniger. dann wäre vllt nochwas drin. ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, wie ich nochwas rauskitzeln kann.
bin ja, wie im ersten eintrag in diesem thread schon angedeuted, noch nicht so der profi.


----------



## McZonk (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Dann ab zu unserer dice session im Schwabenland


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

danke für die einladung, aber das is mir wirklich etwas zu weit. und zeit hab ich da auch nicht.


----------



## McZonk (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Wo wohnst du denn, wenn ich mal eben nachfragen darf?


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn, wenn ich mal eben nachfragen darf?


 
siehe pn


----------



## exa (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

mal ganz nebenbei... was is hwbot eig???

*duckundrennwiederblitz*


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

HWBOT.org ist die größte Onlinedatenbank für Benchmarks  Dort kannst du deine Ergebnisse übermitteln oder so wie wir über das Forum. 

Auf der Seite kannst du dann nachschauen wie gut du bist und bekommst dafür dann entsprechend Punkte 

Bist herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen


----------



## McZonk (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Dice Session Ergebnisse sind eingetragen. Jetzt gibts gleich nen Boost fürs Team


----------



## exa (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

hmmm gibts da ein pcghx team oder ein pcgh team, ich find nur pcgames...


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Joa  http://www.hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1693


----------



## GUschorschi (8. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dice Session Ergebnisse sind eingetragen. Jetzt gibts gleich nen Boost fürs Team


 
saubere sache! das hat uns gleich mal einen platz nach oben gebeamt


----------



## darkniz (9. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Mit meinem Athlon 64 X2 4200+ habe ich es endlich über die 3 GHz-Grenze mit Luftkühlung geschafft. Bei HWBOT ist es der 4. Platz. 

Mit der CPU wäre vielleicht noch mehr möglich, aber das Mainboard stürzt bei >274 MHz Referenztakt immer sofort ab. 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=342705


----------



## der8auer (9. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Sehr schön  Und das @ air. Unter Wasser oder DICE geht die CPU bestimmt noch ein Stück  Bei wieviel VCore warst?


----------



## darkniz (9. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Das Board hat leider sehr hohe Schwankungen zwischen 1,56-1,61V (Idle). Die 3 GHz habe ich bei 1,61V erreicht. Das ist die max. Vcore des Mainboards. Die Temperatur der CPU und des Mainboards lag bei ~ 15°C.


----------



## GUschorschi (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@stellanor

uiuiui, da hat wohl jemand ne neue graka? nette ergebnisse! 3dm01 gar nicht gebencht?

wie ist denn das oc-potenzial bei der 3870 x2?


----------



## StellaNor (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Danke 
Ich war gar nicht so sehr begeistert. Erst Probleme mit dem Treiber. Der neueste von AMD konnte sich beim Benchen
nicht für eine oder 2 GPUs entscheiden und wechselte im 3D immer hin und her. Der alte Treiber mit Catalyst 8.2 schließlich
hat diese Punkte ermöglicht. OC für die Cores ist nicht berauschend. Das liegt aber vermutlich am Bios bzw auch an der
Over-Current-Protection. Dort wird bald Hand angelegt. Bei 860 MHz gibt es einfach nur nen weißen Screen. Bei 857 MHz
ist also das Ende immo. Der Speicher hingegen geht bis 1.100 MHz (Standard ist 900). 3DMark 2001 habe ich gebencht. Die Punkte
sind nur wesentlich über denen vom 03. Da funktioniert die Karte nicht sonderlich gut. Am Wochenende werde ich
dann mit dem Kompressor versuchen noch ein paar Punkte mehr zu holen.

Ansonsten eine nette Karte, schwer und wenn der Lüfter hochdreht, ist sie nicht besonders leise


----------



## GUschorschi (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

naja, benchen muss doch irgendwie auch laut sein. da hast du die 9800gtx noch nicht mit 100%-lüftergeschwindigkeit gehört .........

hatte mich schon gewundert, warum du die kokü nicht gleich eingesetzt hast. bin aufs we gespannt.


----------



## No_Limit (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Hab mich heute endlich mal bei hwbot registriert, dachte das geht automatisch wenn man hier seine Ergebnisse posted.

Gleich mal 0.4 Punkte fürs Team geholt, hoffe es werden bald mehr.


----------



## StellaNor (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



No_Limit schrieb:


> Gleich mal 0.4 Punkte fürs Team geholt, hoffe es werden bald mehr.



Willkommen im Team 

Jedes Pünktchen zählt und im Vordergrund steht natürlich der Spaß


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

So,jetzt hab ich mich auch in euren Dienst gestellt.
Mal schauen was ich mit meinem E4300 noch reißen kann.


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Willkommen im Team und viel Spaß euch 2  

Jeder Punkt zählt 

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Durch diverse Umbauten hab ich momentan nur den Boxed drauf,
aber bis zum WE sollte mein Mugen incl. retention Kit eintrudeln,dann geb ich dem kleinen noch mal die Sporen.
Werden bestehende Ergebnisse eigentlich übernommen oder müssen die neu eingetragen werden?


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Dazu muss dein Nickname im hwbot genauso heißen wie hier im Forum, also Schnitzel  Nenne deinen Namen einfach um. Danach musst du den Namen noch hier bestätigen. Also Benutzernamen und Passwort aus dem Forum. http://www.hwbot.org/profile.fora.do
Danach werden die Ergebnisse automatisch in dein Profil eingetragen


----------



## No_Limit (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Wie poste ich richtig?

[hwbot] No_Limit - 10561 - Intel E6750 @ 3000 MHz LuKü - 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 720/1782/950 MHz LuKü [/hwbot]

oder anders (GPU/RAM/SHADER)

is dringend 

mfg No_Limit


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Shader kannst weglassen. 

[hwbot] No_Limit - 10561 - Intel E6750 @ 3000 MHz LuKü - GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 720/950 MHz LuKü [/hwbot]


----------



## No_Limit (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ok danke für die fixe Antwort, hoffe das meine Werte mit der X1950Pro auch noch gewertet werden.


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Beim hwbot bleibt jedes übermittelte Ergebnis gespeichert. Dein Bestes mit der entsprechenden Karte wird gewertet. Also dein Bestes der 8800GT, 8800GTS und der X1950PRO. 
Im Forum werden nur bessere Ergebnisse gewertet/übernommen. Für Benches mit älteren Karten musst du die Werte direkt beim hwbot eintragen. Hier


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Done.
Hat aber leider keine Punkte gebracht.
Nächste Woche wird angegriffen


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Okay, dein aktueller CPU-Z Score wird nicht übernommen.

*Das hast du eingetragen:*

[hwbot] Schnitzel - 3564,16 - Intel E4300 @ 1,52V Lukü - Gigabyte P965 DS3[/hwbot] 
CPUZ

*Fehler:*

[warn] Error in post #113612 [show post]: failed to parse score ' Schnitzel - 3564,16 - Intel E4300 @ 1,52V Lukü - Gigabyte P965 DS3' to a number:null

*Änder es in:*

[hwbot] Schnitzel - 3564.16 MHz - Intel E4300 @ 1,52V Lukü - Gigabyte P965 DS3[/hwbot]
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=239454


----------



## Schnitzel (10. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jep,wird gemacht.
Edit:
Also entweder bin ich dämlich oder hwbot.
Ich habs sogar schon von dir reinkopiert,klappt immer noch nicht.

Edit2.
Ich hab nen Komma anstatt nen Punkt gemacht,ist jetzt drin


----------



## No_Limit (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

 nach etwa dem 10. run ist es mir gelungen, mit meiner 6610 XL, den ersten Platz im 3D Mark 06 zu sichern


----------



## GUschorschi (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

SO werden helden gemacht! nur durch harte arbeit!

sauber. welches ist dein nächstes projekt?


----------



## No_Limit (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> SO werden helden gemacht! nur durch harte arbeit!
> 
> sauber. welches ist dein nächstes projekt?



thx, naja stehn ja noch einige Benchmarks mit der 6610XL aus will in allen bis an die Spitze. Leider fehlt mir heut und morgen die Zeit dafür. Werde wohl am Sonntag die nächsten Benchmarks ins Visier nehmen.

mfg No_limit


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Good Job No_Limit   Das gleiche kannst ja noch mit 3DMark 01,03 und 05 machen. Dann bekommst noch ein paar Pokale. Aquamark ist auch noch was drin


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich werde demnächst auch mal wieder ernsthaft benchen. Der Ehrgeiz hat mich schienbar nicht gänzlich verlassen. Mal sehen, was so geht  ICh werde mal versuchen, meine Punktzahl zu verdoppeln.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich muss meine Gt@pro erstmal wieder auf GT zurückflashen,sonst rutsch ich bei den Pro's mit rein.
Ich hab mir mal die Ergebnisse angeschaut,mit dem Mugen auf dem E4300 könnte ich die 6000 im 06er und die 12000 im 05er knacken.
Vielleicht sind da ein paar Punkte drin.


----------



## OMD (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

klingt doch gut nen paar neue punkte für uns

mal schauen was bei mir am WE mit dem pc geht. meine x2 ist endlich zurück. das heißt heute abend triple-CF testen  ma schaun was da geht


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Sehr schön 

Dann leg mal los Oli 

Ich werde heute auch noch benchen. Werde nachher XP installieren und mal schaun wie und ob es dort besser läuft.

mfg


----------



## No_Limit (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Good Job No_Limit   Das gleiche kannst ja noch mit 3DMark 01,03 und 05 machen. Dann bekommst noch ein paar Pokale. Aquamark ist auch noch was drin



Werd mein bestes geben, schlecht nur das es draußen so warm is. Bin dem Prozi und der Graka mit nem Ventilator auf höchster Stufe zu Leibe gerückt. Wenn die Temperaturen weiter nach oben gehn wirds eng.

Vielleicht klappts ja heut noch mit dem 05er


----------



## GUschorschi (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst auch mal wieder ernsthaft benchen. Der Ehrgeiz hat mich schienbar nicht gänzlich verlassen. Mal sehen, was so geht  ICh werde mal versuchen, meine Punktzahl zu verdoppeln.


 
dein punktekonto hat in letzter zeit aber auch wirklich starke verluste zu verbuchen gehabt. wird echt zeit, dass du da mal nachlegst. eine verdopplung wäre der hammer ...... ein mega-schub fürs team.
nachdem ich letztens die etwas voreilige äußerung getätigt habe, dass wir nur noch knapp hinter den luxxern sind, haben die ja mal richtig losgelegt und sind ins für uns annähernd unerreichbare davongezogen.
wird zeit, dass wir nachlegen.


----------



## No_Limit (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Soeben Platz 1 im 3D Mark 05 mit der 6610 XL erreicht. Hatte erst bedenken weil ich meinen Prozessor nur auf 3,6 statt den 4 GHz wie heute früh laufen lassen konnte aber es hat denoch gereicht.

Die Artefakte will ich euch nicht vorenthalten, hier mal ein Bild.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So lieb ich das heftigste Artefakte und kein Freez 

Und noch ein Bild vom "Testaufbau"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal gucken, wenns weiter so gut läuft fällt eventuell heut noch ein Rekord

PS: Hätte nen Vorschlag zu machen allerdings weiß ich net ob sichs realisieren lässt. Dachte die 3 - 10 besten Overclocker des Forums könnten statt dem "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster" oder was auch immer, den Titel "Hardware Overclocker" bekommen. Schreibt einfach mal was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## McZonk (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



No_Limit schrieb:


> PS: Hätte nen Vorschlag zu machen allerdings weiß ich net ob sichs realisieren lässt. Dachte die 3 - 10 besten Overclocker des Forums könnten statt dem "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster" oder was auch immer, den Titel "Hardware Overclocker" bekommen. Schreibt einfach mal was ihr davon haltet.



Poste das doch mal hier 

So habe gerade noch nen paar Punkte mit dem 98GTX geholt  Besonders gut scheint sie ohne VMod aber nicht zu gehen


----------



## No_Limit (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Poste das doch mal hier



danke für den Hinweiß habs jetzt dort auch nochmal geposted.



McZonk schrieb:


> So habe gerade noch nen paar Punkte mit dem 98GTX geholt  Besonders gut scheint sie ohne VMod aber nicht zu gehen



schade das die 9800 GTX trotz der zwei Stromanschlüsse nicht sonderlich gut zu takten geht. Da haben sich wohl viele mehr erhofft.


----------



## bArrA (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Jo hab am WE auch ma wieder zeit zu benchen... 
da kommen dann noch die restlichen marks mit meiner 7600gt und noch wprime mit m laptop und meinem x2 dazu, sollten schon noch ma n paar punktchen kommen... 
vllt schaff ich mit mein x2 mal nen höheren takt als 3.045mhz.


----------



## PCTom (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

ich glaube ich steh ein wenig im walde wo kann ich bei hwbot.org meinen Nick ändern


----------



## PCTom (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

steh nicht mehr im walde gefundenden grins

Frage übernimmt es die alten Einträge auch die ich hier ohne HWBot.org Acc gemacht hab


----------



## GUschorschi (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCTom schrieb:


> Frage übernimmt es die alten Einträge auch die ich hier ohne HWBot.org Acc gemacht hab


 
wenn der nickname übereinstimmt, ja


----------



## GUschorschi (11. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



McZonk schrieb:


> So habe gerade noch nen paar Punkte mit dem 98GTX geholt  Besonders gut scheint sie ohne VMod aber nicht zu gehen


 
naja, ich find die gar nicht so schlecht. hab da noch n paar mhz mehr aus der gpu gezaubert. kannst bei mir beim hwbot schaun. kannst auch den vergleich zur 8800gtx sehen. die hatte aber den ac accelero extreme 8800 drauf.


----------



## StellaNor (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



PCTom schrieb:


> steh nicht mehr im walde gefundenden grins
> 
> Frage übernimmt es die alten Einträge auch die ich hier ohne HWBot.org Acc gemacht hab



Hier im Forum unter hwbot den Score zu posten um das PC Games Hardware Team zu unterstützen macht nur Sinn,
wenn Ihr Euch auch dort mit gleichem Nick registriert.

@ all - habe auch noch ein paar Punkte nachgelegt, während ich das DFI Lanparty LT X38-T2R mit der HD 3870 X2 getestet
habe. Leider ist immo bei FSB 500 Ende der Fahnenstange, so dass ich morgen oder Sonntag die Karte mit dem Commando unter
KoKü teste. Nächste Woche dann nochmal mit dem DFI und CrossfireX @ 3x HD 3870 (x2 + normal).


----------



## Aerron (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

klasse ich bin mit meinem E2140 @3430 MHz  auf dem 51 Platz gelandet bei CPU Z  !

 grübel ist das depriemierent!


tja ich wollte eigendlich ein paar punkte machen dieses we aber ich habe keine passende hardware hier !

gruß Aerron


----------



## PCTom (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Hier im Forum unter hwbot den Score zu posten um das PC Games Hardware Team zu unterstützen macht nur Sinn,
> wenn Ihr Euch auch dort mit gleichem Nick registriert.
> 
> @ all - habe auch noch ein paar Punkte nachgelegt, während ich das DFI Lanparty LT X38-T2R mit der HD 3870 X2 getestet
> ...



ist schon klar leider scheinen meine 13 Posts für keine Punkte zu reichen also werd ich noch ne Kohle nachlegen


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Nice Steffi 

@ PCTom: Wenn der Nick nicht übereinstimmt musst du hier deinen Hwbot-Account dem Account hier im Forum zuweisen.

@ All: Bitte schaut mal hier rein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=14754 Eure Unterstützung ist gefragt 

Habe gerade noch einen neuen Rekord für den FX-74 aufgestellt mit 3397MHz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=344050
Damit hab ich gleich noch den 1. Platz im SuperPi1M und wPrime32m an mich gerissen  Müsste auch wieder Punkte bringen 

mfg


----------



## GUschorschi (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

sauber 8auer

war ne harte lange bench-nacht, was?


----------



## No_Limit (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch einen neuen Rekord für den FX-74 aufgestellt mit 3397MHz http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=344050
> Damit hab ich gleich noch den 1. Platz im SuperPi1M und wPrime32m an mich gerissen  Müsste auch wieder Punkte bringen
> 
> mfg



saubere Leistung , weiter so.


----------



## OMD (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



Aerron schrieb:


> klasse ich bin mit meinem E2140 @3430 MHz  auf dem 51 Platz gelandet bei CPU Z  !
> 
> grübel ist das depriemierent!
> 
> ...



da geht bei dir bestimmt noch was

hab mit meinem Core 2 E2140 (1.6Gh... @ 3520mhz platz 38

gibt auch noch keine punkte da musste an den 4ghz kratzen damit es points gibt


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> sauber 8auer
> 
> war ne harte lange bench-nacht, was?


 
So kann man das sagen 

Habe erst XP installiert um dann festzustellen, dass die Grafikkarten wieder nicht richtig erkannt werden  Beide Karten sind in PCIe 16x Slots und unter Vista funktionierts ja auch ohne Probleme. Ich verstehs nicht. Der Brüller ist dann wenn ich GPU-Z starte. Dann geht mein PC einfach aus   So was hab ich noch nicht erlebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der Brüller ist dann wenn ich GPU-Z starte. Dann geht mein PC einfach aus   So was hab ich noch nicht erlebt.



Welche Version? Wenn 0.1.8, dann besorge dir 0.1.9.


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich hab von 0.1.3-0.1.9 alle durchprobiert. Aber immer das selbe... 

Auf meinem Board sind ja 4x PCIe 16x vorhanden. Ich steck nachher mal die Grafikkarten um. Vielleicht bringts ja was.


----------



## StellaNor (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Oh ok, dann weiß ich leider nicht weiter. Bin absoluter AMD-n00b


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

So, habe gerade feststellen müssen, dass ich die Karten wegen dem dual Slot Kühler gar nicht umstecken kann. Nicht genug Platz.... Werde wohl wieder etwas den ASUS Support nerven, auch wenn ich mir davon nichts erhoffe.


----------



## No_Limit (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

3D Mark 03, 05, 06 und Aquamark hab ich nun alle mit der 6610 XL geholt . Im 3D Mark 01 hat es leider  nur für Platz 2 gereicht, an den Quad mit 4,4 GHz komm ich auch mit höheren Takten der Graka nicht ran.


----------



## clock-king (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Guten Morgen erst mal!
Ich hab den 3DMark01SE mal auf meinem System laufen lassen,
habe aber nur 27199 3DMarks geschaft.
Jetzt ist meine Frage ob das normal ist.
ANgaben zu meinem System stehen in der Signatur.


----------



## No_Limit (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



clock-king schrieb:


> Guten Morgen erst mal!
> Ich hab den 3DMark01SE mal auf meinem System laufen lassen,
> habe aber nur 27199 3DMarks geschaft.
> Jetzt ist meine Frage ob das normal ist.
> ANgaben zu meinem System stehen in der Signatur.



Schwer zu sagen. Aber ich musste heute feststellen das die CPU wohl nen großen einfluss auf die Leistung im 3D Mark 01 hat. Trotzdem find ich deine Punktzahl zu niedrig hab mit meiner 6610 XL (+ E6750 @ 4,04 GHz) 31058 Punkte im 3D Mark 01 geschafft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clock-king (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

@No_Limit Ich hab deinen Score auf Hwbot gesehen und deshalb hab ich mich auch so gewundert.
Die GraKa lief auf 665/999/1810 da der 3DMark sonst immerr abschmiert un die CPU
lief auf 2860Mhz.
Die anderen 8800GT auf Hwbot haben fast 3mal so viele Punkte.
Gebencht habe ich auch wie immer.


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



clock-king schrieb:


> Guten Morgen erst mal!
> Ich hab den 3DMark01SE mal auf meinem System laufen lassen,
> habe aber nur 27199 3DMarks geschaft.
> Jetzt ist meine Frage ob das normal ist.
> ANgaben zu meinem System stehen in der Signatur.


 
Ich komme auch nur auf 29000 punkte. So weit ich weiß läuft der 01er teilweise nicht richtig unter Vista.


----------



## clock-king (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Aso!
Hilft da der Kompatibilitätsmodus oder liegt das an den DirectX Dateien?
Ich hab nämlich kein XP mehr hier und würde doch ganz gerne einen gescheiten Score erreichen.


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*

Ich habe bis jetzt keine Lösung gefunden. Mitlerweile hab ich mir eine 2. Festplatte gekauft mit XP drauf, zum Benchen. Damit gehts.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. April 2008)

So, hab mich mal auch angemeldet. Gleich mal mit meinem Notebook Gold geholt im 3dMark2001 für Intel GMA X3100, silber im 3dMark03 und bronze im Aquamark.

Wenn mein Antivirenprogramm, nicht irgendwie immer die Benchmarks zum Absturz bringen würde, hätte ich mir auch schon 05 und 06 vorgenommen.

Aber naja 10 Punkte mehr am Ende des Tages.


----------



## bArrA (13. April 2008)

Gut gut ^^
Ich hab dies WE leider nur kurz benchen können und das auch nur an pc meiner eltern... nja  0.5 punkte geholt, wenn der nich so arschlangsam wär würd ich noch mehr bekommen aber der is schon bei icq und word auf 80% auslastung -.- .
Nja vllt bau ich demnächst ma die Geforce 4 Ti aus un schau was mit der noch drinne ist.


----------



## clock-king (13. April 2008)

Das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus funzt net.
Da muss ich mich wohl auf die anderen Benches beschränke oder XP besorgen.
Aber ich hab noch nen anderen alten PC vllt. kann ich damit ja nen paar Punkte holen.


----------



## Oliver (13. April 2008)

Wegen dem Thread habe ich mir gerade eine Kaskade bestellt. Danke für die Unkosten!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2008)

Hehe,jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied-oder Kühlschrank.
Kannst du das eigentlich als Werbungskosten bei der Steuer angeben?


----------



## GUschorschi (13. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wegen dem Thread habe ich mir gerade eine Kaskade bestellt. Danke für die Unkosten!


 
ich hab mir gestern ne kokü bestellt - aus dem selben grund .........


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wegen dem Thread habe ich mir gerade eine Kaskade bestellt. Danke für die Unkosten!


 
  

Geile Aktion Oli 

OC Macht süchtig


----------



## McZonk (13. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> OC Macht süchtig



Was is das denn hier für nen Gruppenzwang


----------



## Oliver (13. April 2008)

Nachdem ich heute auf HWbot gesehen habe, dass mittlerweile so ziemlich jeder ne Kompressorkühlung hat, brauch ich was Neues.

Dummerweise kann ich alleine keinen Dewar in den dritten Stock schleppen, weshalb ich für regelmäßige LN2-Sessions zu viel im vorraus planen müsste, was ich aber nicht machen kann.

Naja Kaskade für die CPU, Kokü für die GPU und Wasser für den Chipsatz sollten auch ganz ordentlich sein.


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2008)

Oha da hast dir ja was vorgenommen  Damit kannst bestimmt was reißen 

@ McZonk: Du steckst doch mitten drin


----------



## darkniz (13. April 2008)

Nachdem ich meine Werte der CPU Benchmarks verbessert habe, wollte ich nun versuchen, meine 3D Mark Ergebnisse zu verbessern. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich bei gleicher Hardware und gleicher Taktung nicht mehr an meine alten Werte herankomme. Ich habe schon die alte Treiberversion verwendet und die Einstellungen im Treiber durchprobiert, aber z.B. beim 3D Mark 03 sind alle Werte fast gleich, außer beim Game Test 2, da habe ich einen viel niedrigeren Wert. 

Ein Screenshot des alten Ergebnisses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein Screenshot des neuen Ergebnisses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei den anderen Benchmarks habe ich viel niedrigere Werte. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2008)

Wie siehts mit der Windowsversion aus? Gleiches Servicepack und co.? Vielleicht ein mal ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows und das andere mal ein altes?

Hast du auch mehrere Male gebencht und bist immer auf einen niedrigeren Wert gekommen?


----------



## darkniz (13. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Windowsversion aus? Gleiches Servicepack und co.? Vielleicht ein mal ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows und das andere mal ein altes?
> 
> Hast du auch mehrere Male gebencht und bist immer auf einen niedrigeren Wert gekommen?


 
Ich habe immer Windows XP SP 2 benutzt. Das alte Ergebnis entstand auf einem alten Windows, für die Benchmarks verwende ich jetzt ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows, wobei ich es auch schon auf dem alten Windows (alltagssystem) versucht habe, aber immer mit einem viel niedrigerem Ergebnis. 

Ich habe schon viele Male den Benchmark laufen lassen und habe auch schon die Einstellungen im Treiber verändert, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## StellaNor (13. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wegen dem Thread habe ich mir gerade eine Kaskade bestellt. Danke für die Unkosten!


yvw 

@ all - Ich freue mich riesig über die mittlerweile großartige Beteiligung in diesem Thread. Deshalb an Guschorschi ein dickes dankeschön  für diese Initiative.


----------



## der8auer (13. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> yvw
> 
> @ all - Ich freue mich riesig über die mittlerweile großartige Beteiligung in diesem Thread. Deshalb an Guschorschi ein dickes dankeschön  für diese Initiative.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  Echt super wie es hier voran geht  Macht auch mehr Spaß wenn sich viele beteiligen


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2008)

Hab gerade mal mit einer Karte unter XP gebencht weil SLI dort irgendwie nicht funktioniert. Dabei hab ich festgestellt, dass eine meiner Karten mit 820/2000/1090 benchstable ohne Vmod und mit Standardkühlung läuft. Wahrscheinlich ist noch mehr drin aber für heute ist erst mal schluss 

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (14. April 2008)

Kennt jemand noch ein Programm, mit dem man die GPU-Taktfrequenz weit nach oben schrauben kann?

Powerstrip lässt meine Radeon 9600 SE nicht weiter als 430 Mhz. Der Schieberegler geht nicht weiter.

Wichtig: Es muss unter Win ME laufen!


----------



## darkniz (14. April 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es unter Windows ME läuft, aber du kannst mal das ATI-Tool und ATI Tray Tools versuchen. Ich benutze selber das ATI Tray Tool, damit kann man den Takt um 100% erhöhen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. April 2008)

Nope. Ab Win 2000. Die ATT hab ich selbst auf dem anderen Rechner.


----------



## darkniz (14. April 2008)

Mit dem Rivatuner kannst du auch deine Grafikkarte übertakten. Die Version 2.0 ist auch für Windows ME.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wegen dem Thread habe ich mir gerade eine Kaskade bestellt. Danke für die Unkosten!




Schnief, als ich das Gestern gelesen hab sind mir spontan die Tränen gekommen  
Na dann hau mal rein mit der Kaskade

btw. ich hab mir u.A. auch wegen diesen Thread einen E8200 geholt, mal sehen was damit geht, System @ Stock E8200 , 9600GT und 4 GiB RAM: 167000 Aquamark, 50.000 3D01, 11500 3D06

da geht noch mehr, und wenn mein neues Netzteil kommt, dann kann ich die Intel G31/G33 Grafik aufmischen (mind. überall Platz 2  )

MFG


----------



## No_Limit (14. April 2008)

Der Lohn für 6 Stunden benchen,


Gold im Aquamark mit der X550 SE / 2.2 Punkte 

Silber im 3D Mark 03/06 (X550 SE) / je 2 Punkte 

Bronze im 3D Mark 01/05 (X550 SE) / 1.8 und 1.7 Punkte 

macht insgesamt 9.7 Punkte 

mfg No_Limit


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. April 2008)

Gut...
Ich habs jetzt direkt auf hwbot.org gemacht.
11894p mit 8800GTS/320 und E6420.

Aber "<--@ndré-->" geht nicht, ich musste "Andy04" nehmen.
Ist doch wohl nicht schlimm, oder?


----------



## bArrA (14. April 2008)

3. Bei wprime 1024m (Laptop Pentium4 mobile 1,7Ghz)^^ mit 1h54mins.. Leider bekomm ich den nicht übertaktet, sonst würd vllt noch n bisschen mehr gehn, wobei es gegen Bwanasoft und Beleno bisschen schwer werden könnte, weis jemand n Tipp wie ich mein Laptop übertakten kann ??(is ein Toshia Tecra 9100)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. April 2008)

Naja.
Beim 3DMark06 nur der 142ste Rank für die 8800GTS/320MB und bei SuperPI für den E6420 nur der 109nte Rank.

Da muss ich aber morgen noch mal ran.

Am 3DMark-Score geht nichts mehr, aber bei SuperPI vielleicht noch 100Mhz?!


----------



## crooper (14. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



GUschorschi schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? ich hab beim wprime nur so hohe werte. wie bekomm ich die runter?



Welche Version von wPrime hast du benutzt?

Ich hatte anfangs auch hohe Werte und das egal mit welchem CPU. Grund war, das ich die Version 1.60 benutzt hatte. Mit der 1.55 waren dann meine Ergebnisse 20 - 60 % besser und passen zum Vergleich mit den anderen jetzt auch!

@bArrA: vlt hilft dir dieses tool weiter von dieser Seite


 Team Rang 45!


----------



## bArrA (14. April 2008)

*AW: hwbot - diskussionsthread*



crooper schrieb:


> @bArrA: vlt hilft dir dieses tool weiter von dieser Seite



Hab ich leider schon probiert, funktioniert genau so wenig wie SetFSB oder ClockGen, ich glau iwie das Toshiba da so ne Sperre eingebaut hat


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. April 2008)

Jo die CPU rennt gut: 4.0GHz bei 1,375 Volt, zwar noch nicht ganz stabil (3D05 ging, 3D06 ging nicht mehr) hab außer im Aquamark über all ein paar Pünktchen geholt, aber dabei nur in 2 Benchmarks mit 4 GHz gefahren  da geht noch was.
btw. die Leute von Gigabyte sind auch total lustig, die sagen, dass mein Mainboard nicht zum OC geeignet ist  ich habe FSB 500 ohne Spannungserhöhung geschafft, zudem stellt mir das Board jetzt einen Speicherteiler, der kleiner als 1:1(1,6) ist zur Verfügung. Ich lach mich schlapp...



No_Limit schrieb:


> Der Lohn für 6 Stunden benchen,
> 
> 
> Gold im Aquamark mit der X550 SE / 2.2 Punkte
> ...



Sehr schön, immer weiter so, keep pushing 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Gut...
> Ich habs jetzt direkt auf hwbot.org gemacht.
> 11894p mit 8800GTS/320 und E6420.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß hast du dann nicht alle Punkte unter einen Account, aber dir und den Team bleiben alle Punkte erhalten 
Kann mich aber auch irren. Guck mal ein paar Beiträge zurück, dort hat der8auer einen Link angegeben, wo man die Scores von der PCGHX Seite auf sein Account übertragen kann (aber wie gesagt ich weiß nicht ob dazu Namensgleichheit herrschen muss).

MFG


----------



## crooper (14. April 2008)

Ich könnt dir noch RMClock empfehlen, wird die aber wahrscheinlich genauso wenig bringen wie die anderen Tools...


----------



## bArrA (14. April 2008)

crooper schrieb:


> Ich könnt dir noch RMClock empfehlen, wird die aber wahrscheinlich genauso wenig bringen wie die anderen Tools...


Ein Versuch is es wert !!

Ich werde Verückt des Funktioniert auch nich


----------



## crooper (14. April 2008)

Dann musst du wohl oder übel die CPU auf ein anderes Mainboard verbauen um zu benchen. Der müsste doch auf einem Desktop 478 Mainboard auch laufen oder?


----------



## StellaNor (14. April 2008)

Um einen Punkt Team Serbia weit hinter uns gelassen. Dank Eurer tollen Ergebnisse sind wir nun auf dem "sicheren" 45. Platz


----------



## bArrA (14. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Um einen Punkt Team Serbia weit hinter uns gelassen. Dank Eurer tollen Ergebnisse sind wir nun auf dem "sicheren" 45. Platz


----------



## No_Limit (14. April 2008)

*Platz 45 im hwbot*

*good work @ all *


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Um einen Punkt Team Serbia weit hinter uns gelassen. Dank Eurer tollen Ergebnisse sind wir nun auf dem "sicheren" 45. Platz



Jowoll 

keep pushing 

btw. der Vorprung wurde auf 2,3 Punkte ausgebaut yeeeehaaaaaa

MFG


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2008)

Sehr schön Leute 

Ich arbeite gerade an einem kleinen HowTo für wPrime und PiFast, da können wir auch noch einige Punkte holen wenn man das nur ein bisschen bekannter macht


----------



## Schnitzel (15. April 2008)

Werden die Punkte nur in bestimmten Abständen aktualisiert?
Laut meiner Profilseite hab ich 1,6 Punkte geholt,auf der Teamseite sind die aber nicht gelistet.

Edit:
War wieder zu voreilig,hat sich gerade erledigt.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2008)

Platz 44. Gehört uns! Bye bye Turkiye...


----------



## crooper (15. April 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Werden die Punkte nur in bestimmten Abständen aktualisiert?



Ja die Punkte werden immer in regelmäßigen Abständen aktualisiert und nicht sofort. Ist glaub ich stündlich die aktualisierung.

siehe auch "how often are...?"

Jepp jetzt sind wir das stärkste Team im dreistelligen Bereich!!


----------



## crooper (15. April 2008)

*Unsere neue Benutzergruppe ist da!

Und die hwbot Signaturen lassen sich auch einbinden!

Danke Oli für die Mühe und an der8auer für **den Thread** der das möglich gemacht hat!

Ihr seid alle super 
euer crooper
*


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

Jo kein Problem  Ich gebe das Kompliment an Oli weiter 

Danke


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

wow immer witer nach vorne geht´s 

ich habe gerade mal max FSB mit meinen MicroATX Board getestet Standardspannung 525MHz, +0,2 Volt(MCH+FSB) 579MHz und +0,3 Volt(MCH+FSB) 
tataaa:  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




587MHz

so viel dazu dass dieses Baord nicht fürs Übertakten geeignet ist. Danke Gigabyte, man merke sich über all wo bei Gigabyte ein DS2 drauf steht ist nicht zum übertakten geeignet, so wie mein G33M-*DS2R*  

jetzt brauch ich nur eine tolle Kühlung um den FSB auch in CPU MHz umzuwandeln 

Also Leutz nice work und keep pushing 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

So, habe nun auch ein kleines Thema über PiFast und wPrime eröffnet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=14967
Einige von euch werden es vielleicht noch nicht kennen. Bei Fragen helfe ich euch gerne weiter.

mfg


----------



## GUschorschi (15. April 2008)

ich sehe gerade, dass meine punkte in den keller rasen.
hoffentlich kommt die kokü bald ....

hmmm ..... meine signatur wird nicht angezeigt ....... also die von hwbot ......... "" nicht erlaubt ........ bin wohl n...schade
 
edit:
jetzt gehts .......... komisch


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

Öhm welche Signatur geht nicht? Also ich sehe deine.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. April 2008)

So,die ersten Punkte sind gemacht,warte noch auf ein Update.
Die erhofften 6000/12000 Punkte sind es (noch) nicht geworden.
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Intel E7xxx Reihe,dann werden die wohl sätestens fallen.
Mein 4300 pfeift aus dem letzten Loch,je nach Benchmark sind bis knapp unter 3,5Ghz Benchstable.


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2008)

Und mal wieder eine kleine Benchnacht eingelegt 

Die Ergebnisse sind bei weitem nicht so toll wie der Takt meiner 2x 8800GTS. Beide laufen mit 840/1125/2050 mit Standardkühler und ohne VMod Benchstable  Einfach nur geil. Ich glaube die Karten haben noch ordentlich Potential.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Und mal wieder eine kleine Benchnacht eingelegt
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind bei weitem nicht so toll wie der Takt meiner 2x 8800GTS. Beide laufen mit 840/1125/2050 mit Standardkühler und ohne VMod Benchstable  Einfach nur geil. Ich glaube die Karten haben noch ordentlich Potential.



Ich glaube hier limitiert deine AMDs, ich bekomme mit einer Geforce 9600 GT (mit weniger Takt) und einen E8200@4GHz genauso viele Punkte wie du 
Schade das es keine extra AMD 3DMark Liste gibt, sonst hättest du sicherlich schon richtig viele Punkte.

btw mein neues Netzteil ist Heute gekommen, damit konnte ich meine IGP betreiben und hab in 3DMark 01-06 Gold geholt  und das geile ist daran, dass ich in 3DMark03, 05 und 06 noch bessere Ergebnisse in der Hinterhand habe, ich hab dort nur die 2. besten gepostet  
Mal sehen vieleicht leiht mir mein Mitbewohner noch seine 7800GT aus, damit gibts sicherlich auch ein paar Punkte fürs Team.

Also Leute weiter machen 

Greetz


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2008)

Sehr schön 

Ja die CPUs limitieren leider. Im Vergleich mit den ganzen AMD Ergebnissen die bei hwbot existieren bin ich aber bestimmt in der Top 10  wenn nicht sogar Top 5


----------



## No_Limit (16. April 2008)

Da sich hier jetzt einige eine KoKü zugelegt haben wollte ich auch etwas nachziehen und hab mir heute eine WaKü  für meine CPU bestellt. Mehr war finanziell nicht machbar .

Hoffe die Wakü hilft mir weiter vor zu kommen, da sich mein E6750 gut takten lässt. Den die Temps mit LuKü werden mir zu hoch. 

Evtl. is dann noch ein besserer Speicher nötig meiner schafft derzeit nur DDR2-910 CL 4-5-4-9 @ 2,2V --> danach DDR2-1000 CL 5-7-7-23


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. April 2008)

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar haben die Leute von hwbot mir meinen 1. Platz in 3DMark06 aberkannt. Begründung: "insufficient verfication for ranking" also ungenügende Verifizierung 

dabei habe ich dieses Bild (unten) gepostet: noch genauer gehts ja wohl nicht oder? 
Ich meine wie soll ich da Betrügen können? CPU und CPU Speed stehen da sowie größe des RAMs und die Graka (G31/G33) steht auch da(die Taktraten von der kann man eh nicht verändern).

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Please help 

MFG


----------



## Oliver (17. April 2008)

Auf allen Screenshots sollten CPU-Z und GPU-Z mit drauf sein.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Auf allen Screenshots sollten CPU-Z und GPU-Z mit drauf sein.



Ah okay danke, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das für überzogen halte, zumindest wenn man den ORB "abfotografiert". Beim Rest ist es okay.

Na gut mal sehen wie ich es mache.

MFG


----------



## darkniz (17. April 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ah okay danke, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das für überzogen halte, zumindest wenn man den ORB "abfotografiert". Beim Rest ist es okay.
> 
> Na gut mal sehen wie ich es mache.
> 
> MFG


 
Es kann auch daran liegen, dass man deine Einstellungen im 3D Mark nicht erkennt (z.B. Auflösung).


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

Es fehlt schlichtweg am Verification-Link. Wenn du im ORB das Ergebnis "Public" machst, bekommst du einen Link.
Dieser Link muss mit in das Ergebnis. Dafür ist ein extra Feld vorgesehen und entsprechend markiert. Dort wird explizit auch darauf
hingewiesen, wenn es sich um Top 20 Platzierungen handelt. Also einfach im ORB public stellen, Link nachtragen und dann bei den
Admins die Sache anmelden.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Es fehlt schlichtweg am Verification-Link. Wenn du im ORB das Ergebnis "Public" machst, bekommst du einen Link.
> Dieser Link muss mit in das Ergebnis. Dafür ist ein extra Feld vorgesehen und entsprechend markiert. Dort wird explizit auch darauf
> hingewiesen, wenn es sich um Top 20 Platzierungen handelt. Also einfach im ORB public stellen, Link nachtragen und dann bei den
> Admins die Sache anmelden.




Danke,
Hmm, achso das ist doof, weil ich bin nicht beim ORB angemeldet. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit (seine) Ergebnisse zu sehen? Weil jetzt geht es gerade nicht 

MFG


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

Nein, um die Ergebnisse dort zu speichern und public zu machen, musst du dich dort registrieren. Das geht auch mit der
freien Version vom 3DMark. Allerdings können damit nur 5 Ergebnisse pro Klasse (insgesamt 20) gespeichert werden.


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

In welcher Klasse trage ich bei hwbot ein Crossfire(x)-Gespann bestehend aus HD 3870 X2 und HD 3870 ein? Beider Karten gelten zunächst ja als Single-Karten.


----------



## der8auer (17. April 2008)

Ich würde es als 3x 3870 eintragen wegen 3 GPUs. Eine andere Idee hätte ich sonst auch nicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. April 2008)

Lol, mit meiner 8800GTS/320 komm ich noch nicht mal in die Top 100. Sprich 0,0 Punkte.

Aber mit meiner FX5600 hab ich "euch" 3 Punkte bescheert.


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

3 GPUs wäre ja richtig, aber die X2 zählt als Single-Karte. Dann mache ich gehörig Verluste 

Hier 3 Ergebnisse mit Crossfire Sapphire HD 3870 X2 plus Sapphire HD 3870 Toxic. Unter XP
geht mal gar nichts. Deshalb alles unter Vista 64 Bit mit neuesten CCC 8.4 inkl. Treiber.
Erst ab 4.000 MHz mit einem Core 2 Duo E8400 kommt das Gespann in Fahrt. Vorher tut sich
überhaupt nichts. Am besten skaliert GT3 im 06. 3DMark 2005 ists nicht so sonderlich prall.
Im 3DMark 2003 hingegen gibt das Gespann inklusive 4.500 MHz CPU-Takt richtig Gas.
Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf ca. 250 Watt - GT3 im 06 max. 541 Watt - 05 im Schnitt
400 Watt und im 03 durchweg 480 Watt 

3DMark 2006 = 21.435
3DMark 2005 = 30.308
3DMark 2003 = 93.773
3DMark 2001 = skaliert gar nicht


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2008)

Regnet es für die Ergebnisse wenigstens Punkte?


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

Das poste ich erst bei hwbot, wenn klar ist in welche Kategorie es gehört.


----------



## der8auer (17. April 2008)

Im Hwbot form wollen die ja, dass du 2x 3870x2 angibst, was ich für weniger sinnvoll halte als 3x 3870. Schwierige Frage 

Aber sehr schöner 3DMark03 Score


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

Habs mit den Admins abgeklärt. Geht erstmal nur CF HD 3870 X2. Eine Hybrid-Crossfire Klasse ist in Arbeit.
So sinds leider nur ca 43 Punkte mehr geworden. Aber am WE ist noch ein bisschen was drin 

Zu OCCC.de dürfte es nach dem Update nur noch ein paar wenige Punkte sein. Wir verabschieden uns am besten schon von denen


----------



## der8auer (17. April 2008)

Sehr geil 

Weiter so  Werde am Wochenende auch noch mal einiges anpacken.


----------



## No_Limit (17. April 2008)

@ StellaNor sehr schön 

wenn meine WaKü da ist werd ich auch nochmal auf Punktejagt gehn. In der Zwischenzeit werd ich mal nach weiterer HW zum benchen ausschau halten.


----------



## OMD (17. April 2008)

stellanor die ergebnisse sehen gut aus. mal schauen was bei mir am wochenende geht mit nem q9450 aber mit den gleichen karten


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

Ja da bin ich wirklich gespannt. Aber ich denke selbst mit deinem Quad musst du ordentlich Gas geben, sonst skaliert Hybrid-CF nicht richtig.


----------



## mille25 (17. April 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich wirklich gespannt. Aber ich denke selbst mit deinem Quad musst du ordentlich Gas geben, sonst skaliert Hybrid-CF nicht richtig.



jo ich denke der quad bringts bei der grafikpower.
habe bei meinem freund auch folgendes beobachtet (er hat eine 8800GTS512mb und Q6600)

bei einer übertaktung der graka auf 800 mhz gpu, wurde die karte scheinbar in den grafiktests von nem quad mit 3200mhz gebrenst! mit 4*3600 mhz hatte die karte einige fps mehr in den grafiktests! waren beide auch erstaunt... also müsste bei der powergrafik ein quad ne menge reissen!

PS: der E8400 ist krank... 4500mhz bei 1.5 volt, ein monster


----------



## GUschorschi (17. April 2008)

der e8500 is noch kränker ........


----------



## mille25 (17. April 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> der e8500 is noch kränker ........



aber hat kein so gutes p/l :O


----------



## No_Limit (17. April 2008)

@ all zur Info wir haben im hwbot den dreistelligen Bereich verlassen und die *1k* *Marke* erreicht. Weiter so 

mfg No_Limit


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2008)

Yea Good Job Leute 

Habe gerade auch noch mal ca. 10 Punkte mit einem Pentium M 1,4ghz geholt 

edit: noch 7 Punkte und wir haben OCCC.de


----------



## StellaNor (18. April 2008)

Sehr schön


----------



## Schnitzel (18. April 2008)

Wie kann das eigentlich das jeder einen anderen Punktestand in seiner Hwbot
Sig stehen hat?


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2008)

Liegt am Datum. Frag mich nicht wann die Signaturen aktualisiert werden. Darauf suche ich selbst noch eine Antwort


----------



## StellaNor (18. April 2008)

Wollte eigentlich heute einen Celeron 430 benchen, aber das kleine Ding wollte nicht. Hab dann schnell den E8400 auf das Commando
geschnallt und die Sapphire HD 3870 X2 gebencht. Irgendwie war heut kein guter Tag. Meine LAN-Leitung von der Küche zum DSL-
Modem hat auch wieder ihren Dienst quittiert, so dass ich letztlich nur drei Ergebnisse eingefahren habe. Macht wenig Sinn, wenn
die 3DMarks nicht upgeloadet werden können.

Aquamark3 - 287.045 Punkte @ 5.130 MHz mit Kompressor
3DMark 2006 - 20.258 Punkte @ 5.130 MHz mit Kompressor
CPU-Z - 5.388 MHz - Validation funktioniert immo nicht 

Vielleicht starte ich am Sonntag noch einen Versuch.

CPU-Z jetzt validiert.


----------



## Oliver (18. April 2008)

Sieht so aus als hätte Hwbot im Moment ein paar Probleme. Insbesondere unser Bot im Forum zickt ein wenig rum. Wir werden das am Montag mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Irgendwas schient nach dem Ändern des Teamnamen nicht mehr so ganz zu stimmen.

Steffi: Du kannst das Ergebnis auch im 3DMark speichern und von jedem beliebigen rechner aus hochladen. Dazu muss nur der entsprechende 3DMark auf dem Rechner nstalliert sein.


----------



## StellaNor (18. April 2008)

Ja ist mir schon gestern Abend aufgefallen. Das Ranking-Update funktioniert u. a. nicht.


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2008)

Es scheint wieder zu funktionieren. Zumindest passen unsere Signaturen wieder


----------



## SandR+ (19. April 2008)

war falsch..


----------



## OMD (19. April 2008)

was sind denn das für gehirnamputierte leute bei hwbot ? mir wurden jetzt 2 ergebnise gelöscht "'impossible score at given settings. might be a cheat.'."

jeweils 3dmark 03

einmal das result http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5795456 single 3870 @ q9450@ 3,32ghz

und http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5793160 single 3870 @ e2140 @ 3,32ghz

was soll daran denn falsch sein?


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2008)

Öhm irgendwie bekomm ich bei den Links kein Ergebnis angezeigt :/


----------



## Oliver (19. April 2008)

Deine Punktzahl kann wirklich nicht stimmen. Da ist irgendwas faul.

Wirf mal einen Blick auf den Erstplatzierten im 03er und vergleich seine Taktraten mit deinen.

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1236&name=Radeon+HD+3870+(1911)


----------



## crooper (19. April 2008)

bei mir tuts der schon.

hast du schon probiert die ergebnisse neu in hwbot einzutragen/hochzuladen?

==========


bin soeben mit dem benchen des Pentium 3 600 mhz katmai fertig! Sind über 10 punkte für uns und jede menge gold für mich .

werde die ergebnisse jetzt mal hochladen und mal schauen ...


----------



## OMD (19. April 2008)

hmm bei mir zeigt ers an 

q9450 system 53541 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5795456
e2140 system 47945 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5793160


----------



## OMD (19. April 2008)

hmm seltsam, blöd is nur das ich damals nich gpu-z an hatte 

aber morgen nochmal probieren was raus kmmt


----------



## Oliver (19. April 2008)

Wie sind die Taktraten der HD 3870?


----------



## OMD (19. April 2008)

weiss leiderr nicht mehr genau hab jetzt ja die x2 zusätzlich drin

925//1126 glaube waren die bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## crooper (19. April 2008)

habe jetzt die ergebnisse hochgeladen. 

*8x GOLD und 12 PUNKTE  
*


----------



## crooper (19. April 2008)

Platz 43 mit 1020 points und somit vor OCCC.de

weiter so jungs!


----------



## Oliver (19. April 2008)

Hab mit den 9600GT auch noch 10 leichte Punkte geholt. Mit den 9800 GTX und meinem momentanen Setup gewinne ich allerdings keinen Blumenstock.


----------



## McZonk (19. April 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Mit den 9800 GTX und meinem momentanen Setup gewinne ich allerdings keinen Blumenstock.



Bezogen auf deinen E66ES? Für mich waren 16Punkte mit der 98GTX drin - mal schauen wann ich Zeit finde nochmal ein bischen zu optimieren


----------



## GUschorschi (19. April 2008)

wenn meine kokü da ist, wird bei mir auch noch n bissel optimiert. und dann werden aus 17k bestimmt über 18k mit der 98gtx. ...... ich halts bald nicht mehr aus ..... weiß gar nicht, was ich bis dahin machen soll .........


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2008)

Sehr schön  Es geht weiter voran 

Als nächstes müssen wir noch hardwareLuxx hinter uns lassen


----------



## Oliver (20. April 2008)

Mit der 9800 GTX geht ohne LN2 wohl gar nix. Guck dir da mal die ersten 5 an ^^


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2008)

Das Ding kommt mir nicht unter Extremkühlung bevor der Coldbug behoben ist, oder es irgendeinen Workaround gibt.


----------



## Kovsk (20. April 2008)

JO 98GTX + LN2 = kannste vergessen  Wie No_Name sagte, gechilltes Wasser reicht um die Karte atm auf Anschlag zu Bringen... und selbst dann ist ne 88GTS G92 auf DICE schneller


----------



## GUschorschi (21. April 2008)

das OCCC-team hat von unserem heimlichen überholvorgang wohl wind bekommen und schnell nachgelegt. ...... jetzt sind wir wieder gefordert!


----------



## GUschorschi (22. April 2008)

seit über 24h kein eintrag hier ......... schämt euch!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. April 2008)

Wieso sollte ich mich schämen, ich hab doch nix schlimmes gemacht 
Aber ich hab was Gutes gemacht, ich hab mich bei ORB angemeldet und dann kann ich Morgen mein Gold in 3DMark06 wieder holen und dem Team 2.3 Punkte schenken 

MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. April 2008)

Also ich kann (leider) nichts mehr tun.

Die 11900 Punkte im 3DMark06 reichen noch nicht einmal für die Top 100.

Bei den 3DMarks 03 und 05 das gleiche Bild.

Tut mir echt Leid, bitte nicht bannen! 

Vielleicht bringt ein neuer Treiber noch die erhoffeten 100p bis zu 12k.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. April 2008)

Mit meiner momentanen Hardware kann ich auch nichts mehr reißen.
Aber der E7200 hat ja gerade das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## GUschorschi (22. April 2008)

das team zählt auf euch. ihr habt das zeug dazu, mittel und wege zu finden, die uns siegreich sein lassen werden ............ (verb-flooting) ............ bleibt am ball ......... usw.


----------



## StellaNor (22. April 2008)

Vor dem kommenden Wochenende werde ich kaum Zeit haben etwas in Betrieb zu nehmen. Hier liegt aber noch einiges herum, das punktewürdig ist


----------



## GUschorschi (22. April 2008)

du machst mich neugierig. was hast du denn so da rumliegen?


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2008)

Ich komme gerade auch nicht viel zum Benchen, da ich noch einige Sachen für die Schule machen muss und noch an meinem WaKü Projekt arbeite.

mfg


----------



## No_Limit (23. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade auch nicht viel zum Benchen, da ich noch einige Sachen für die Schule machen muss und noch an meinem WaKü Projekt arbeite.
> 
> mfg



Ich komm ja nicht mal zum arbeiten da der Radiator für meine WaKü nicht vor dem 30.04.08 lieferbar ist (laut Caseking). Somit wirds diesen Monat wahrscheinlich keine neuen Ergebnisse von mir geben.


----------



## OMD (23. April 2008)

wir haben relativ viele punkte verloren hatten ebend zwischen zeitlich bei 996.5 punkte was absolut nicht geht 

hab jetzt endlich mal nen paar results von mir rein gestellt mit dem q9450@3,68ghz und der x2  aber ist noch nicht das finale result da geht noch nen bissel was und die 3870single liegt noch draussen  und alle results sind aus meinen 24/7 vista da kann man besztimmt noch was raus kitzeln teilweise wenn ich aufs bench xp switche 

@der8auer bin neugierig was hast du noch für WaKü projekt am laufen?


----------



## No_Limit (23. April 2008)

@ *der8auer *das würd mich auch mal interessieren was du da am laufen hast, rück mal raus mit der Sprache .


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-ihr-gerade-gekauft-thread-26.html#post119021


Ich baue meine WaKü komplett um. Raus aus meinem Gehäuse und dann nur noch fliegender Aufbau, ist einfach besser zum Benchen. Dann baue ich noch eine externe Radiatorbox mit 3x 360er Radiatoren, die auf meinen Balkon gestellt wird. Damit erreiche ich dann schön kalte Wassertemperaturen 
Das Thema dazu gibts morgen 

mfg


----------



## OMD (24. April 2008)

das sieht echt interessant aus was du vor hast hoffentlich bringt es auch die nötigen temps 

da freu ich mich schon auf den bericht


----------



## Oliver (24. April 2008)

Im Sommer hast du damit allerdings verloren ^^


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2008)

Jo da hast recht  Ich installier das ganze ja nicht fest  Kanns bei Bedarf immer in mein Zimmer stellen (wo es im Sommer nicht gerade kühler ist)  
Aber im Winter dürfte das recht cool sein 

mfg


----------



## GUschorschi (24. April 2008)

geile idee! so ähnlich hab ich das in den letzten kalten nächten auch gemacht. nur halt lukü. da geht deutlich mehr als bei zimmertemperatur.


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2008)

Jo  Ich habe mal einen meiner 360er nach draußen gestellt bei 3°C Außentemperatur --> 11°C Wassertemperatur  Damit habe ich dann die 3397mHz gepackt. Dabei muss man aber wegen des Kondenswassers aufpassen.


----------



## GUschorschi (24. April 2008)

da is lukü besser. durch den ständigen luftstrom hat das wasser keine chance.


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2008)

So, das Thema ist erstellt  

HIER könnt ihr alles nachlesen.

mfg


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. April 2008)

Die von hwbot haben ca. 200 unserer Results gelöscht.   (ganz viel CPU-Z und WPrime1024M). Darum sind wir auch wieder unter die 1000 Marke gerutscht.
Zudem zeigen die einen nicht an welches Ergebnis die nicht anerkennen, das muss man sich alles selbst heraussuchen 

MFG


----------



## McZonk (25. April 2008)

Sehr interessant, mein 9800GTX 3DMark06 Run ist weg


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2008)

Die guten Leute haben mein CPU-Z Ergebnis meines Notebooks gelöscht. Was soll daran falsch gewesen sein? Da war noch nicht mal was übertaktet, eher 5Mhz weniger. Jetzt hab ich es nochmal hochgeladen und ein dickes fettes POKERCLOCK Wasserzeichen rein gemacht. Vielleicht bleibt es jetzt drin.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. April 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Tipp:

hwbot.org - Failure. (http: //www.hwbot.org/result.rank.change.do?userId=XXXXX&days=Y)

Diese Seite zeigt an welche eurer Ergebnisse sich in den letzten Tagen Punktemäßig verändert haben.
Einfach die großen X durch eure ID ersetzen und an Stelle des Y den Zeitraum, sprich die Anzahl der Tage, eingeben.


Im übrigen muss Wprime seit dem 1.1.2008 immer mit der Version 1.55 gebenched werden.

CPU-Z Ergebnisse werden eigentlich nur gelöscht wenn Infos fehlen oder die CPU z.B. falsch eingetragen wurde.


mfg
mAlkAv


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2008)

Das ist wirklich komisch :/ Bei mir wurde zum Glück nichts gelöscht aber dadurch fehlen uns jetzt ca 100 Punkte


----------



## Oliver (25. April 2008)

Unser Bot zickt rum und hat jede Menge Ergebnisse gelöscht. Ich versuche dem Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. April 2008)

Mhm. Mein GeForce FX-Ergebnis wurde gelöscht weil der Screenshot anscheinend nicht i.O. war.



> Check the example 2006 screenshot to see how to submit a valid screenshot



Nur was soll ich noch machen. Die Version von dem 3DMark06 den ich geladen hatte zeigte die Ergebnisse eben nur online an. CPU-Z und GPU-Z waren dabei.

2.5 Punkte weg.


----------



## GUschorschi (25. April 2008)

wie kann ich sehen welche meiner ergebnisse in letzter zeit gelöscht wurden?


----------



## mAlkAv (25. April 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> wie kann ich sehen welche meiner ergebnisse in letzter zeit gelöscht wurden?


 

Wenn du bei HwBot angemeldet bist sollte der Link den ich vorhin gepostet habe ganz hilfreich sein.
Einfach mal ein Stück hochscrollen


----------



## Oliver (25. April 2008)

Am Montag wird es eine paar Punkte für uns geben, sofern Hwbot den neuen Futuremark mit ins Sortiment nimmt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. April 2008)

Das darf doch nicht Warzenschwein, jetzt haben wir nur noch 808 gültige Posts und 912 Punkte. Als ich das Heute "Früh" geschrieben habe, hatten wir noch 992 Punkte und 950 gültige Posts(Ergebnisse). Langsam wirds mies.

MFG


----------



## Schnitzel (25. April 2008)

Geht das den anderen auch so oder werden nur wir "gemopt".
Ich hab da noch nicht so den Überblick.
BTW:
Meine Punkte sind auch komplett futsch.


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2008)

Abwarten  Oliver arbeitet doch dran. 

Habt ihr eure Ergebnisse durchs Forum oder direkt beim HWBOT hochgeladen?


----------



## Kovsk (25. April 2008)

Der neue 3DMark wird wohl eher nur bedingt wie PC Mark Ventage aufgenommen werden. HWBot sagt nämlich selbst, das sie keine kostenpflichtigen Benches aufnehmen wollen, und der neue 3D Mark läuft ohne Bezahlung wie PC Mark Ventage nur 1 mal. Also wird er wohl aufgenommen aber nicht bewertet so wie der aktuelle PC Mark... 
mal schauen was die von HWBot dazu sagen.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. April 2008)

Übers Forum.
Aber bei mir sind nicht nur die Punkte gestrichen,die ganzen Ergebnisse sind weg.


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2008)

Ja ich glaube der Bot im Forum hat Probleme durch die Namensänderung. Lande es einfach bei HWBOT hoch, es wird dann automatisch auch hier im Forum eingetragen.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. April 2008)

Bin gerade dabei.

Edit:
So,nachdem ich alle Ergebnisse bei HW-bot hochgeladen habe sind meine Punkte wieder da.


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2008)

Und gibt es schon was neues, warum der Bot die Ergebnisse löscht?


----------



## Oliver (28. April 2008)

Wir sind noch dabei, den Grund dafür zu finden.


----------



## darkniz (2. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir sind noch dabei, den Grund dafür zu finden.


 
Liegt es vielleicht an unserer Forum-Software? Ich habe gerade diesen Artikel bei hwbot gefunden.


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2008)

Das wäre einleuchtend ja. Werden will wohl warten müssen bis die HWBOT-Crew eine Lösung dafür gefunden hat.


----------



## water_spirit (2. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir sind noch dabei, den Grund dafür zu finden.



Nicht nur bei HWBOT gibt es Probleme, sondern auch z.B. bei den Links, dass die "alten" gehen, aber die "neuen" nicht. 

Hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Aerron (2. Mai 2008)

ich habe heute   die ersten 1.6 punkte im hwbot hinbekommen !  stolz wie bolle is


Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2008)

Nice  Jeder Punkt zählt 

Du bräuchtest doch mal eine neue CPU oder?  Ist ein E2140 nicht etwas überfordert mit 2x 8800GTX?


----------



## Oliver (2. Mai 2008)

Wir haben zwar die Forensoftware geupdatet, allerdings erst diese Woche. Davor ging der Bot auch schon nicht mehr. Wir haben die Hwbot-Administration darüber informiert, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wir sind 98% sicher, dass der Fehler nicht bei uns liegt. Ergebnisse direkt auf Hwbot.org hochzuladen, funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Aerron (2. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nice  Jeder Punkt zählt
> 
> Du bräuchtest doch mal eine neue CPU oder?  Ist ein E2140 nicht etwas überfordert mit 2x 8800GTX?




Danke für die Blumen  


Ich weiß  Nur wellche ?  


ich habe grade keinen blassen schimer was ich mir für eine CPu besorgen soll  ich bin heute mit ner Liste an Bach NR unterwegs gewesen und  keiner hatte diese Cpu auf Lager (E8400)     q6600 wollte ich nicht  nen q9450 finde ich nach dem was ich gelesen habe auch nicht umbedingt geeignet ! und den  e7200 ?   brech......... wer die wahl hat hat die qual !


gruß Aerron


----------



## GUschorschi (3. Mai 2008)

wenn du dein geld im bereich eines q9450 (finanziell) anlegen willst, wäre auch ein e8500 drin. absolut empfehlenswert das gerät. obwohl der q9450 meiner meinung nach auch ne gute wahl ist ........ kommt halt drauf an, wofür du ihn brauchst. musst halt immer die unterstützung beachten. ohne quad-unterstützung kann ein e8500 locker mit einem q9650 mithalten. ihn teilweise sogar überbieten. mit quad-unterstützung liegt der q9450 vor allen dual-core cpus.


----------



## Aerron (3. Mai 2008)

GUschorschi schrieb:


> wenn du dein geld im bereich eines q9450 (finanziell) anlegen willst, wäre auch ein e8500 drin. absolut empfehlenswert das gerät. obwohl der q9450 meiner meinung nach auch ne gute wahl ist ........ kommt halt drauf an, wofür du ihn brauchst. musst halt immer die unterstützung beachten. ohne quad-unterstützung kann ein e8500 locker mit einem q9650 mithalten. ihn teilweise sogar überbieten. mit quad-unterstützung liegt der q9450 vor allen dual-core cpus.






naja ich wollte mir ne  CPU anschaffen die  mal locker über die  4GHz geht  da fallen Q6600 und Q9450 schon fast weg sicherlich gibt es da vereinzelnt wellche die das schaffen aber ich gehe mal aus das bei meinem bord keine 500mhz FSB drin sind also muß es was sein mit Hohen multiplkartor  da kommt mir nur der Q9650  und der hat ja noch nen stolzen preis !ich denke mal das ich mir den zu sammen spare und bis da hin einen E7200 zulege oder wenn ich nach ner Guten Batch zahl  finde  nen 8400 ! abwarten  so wie der kasten jetzt läuft ist es eh jenseitz von gut und böse !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Mai 2008)

Ich bin jetzt auch mal eingestiegen. Ist ja schließlich für eine gute Sache *gg*
hwbot.org - PCGH_Carsten's benchmark profile

Spenden für ein neues System jederzeit erwünscht *SCNR* Nein, nur Spaß. Aber mein alter P3 rockt halt einfach mal die Hütte.


----------



## Oliver (3. Mai 2008)

Ausgezeichnet, Carsten wurde erfolgreich assimiliert. 

Bezüglich der fehlenden Vantage-Speicherfunktion gibt es auch was Neues:
YouGamers - News - 3DMark Vantage Hotfix Incoming


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2008)

Ich Bench mal mein Notebook durch.
Für ein paar zweite/dritte Plätze im Graka-Ranking(Radeon 7500M) sollte es reichen.

EDIT: 5.3Points


----------



## Kovsk (3. Mai 2008)

*grml* Carsten  Da haste mich ja eiskalt erwischt(HD 3850 256), aber warte nur ab, nächste Woche habe ich meine Kokü(evtl) und meinen E7200, dann wird abgerechnent


----------



## McZonk (4. Mai 2008)

11,5Boints im 06er mit Steffis gemoddeter 3870 X2 geschossen - Ich brauch dringend Zeit zum ausführlichen Testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (4. Mai 2008)

Excellente Arbeit Chris  Bin stolz auf dich - jetzt wünsche ich Euch viel Glück nächstes Wochenende unter DIce!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich Bench mal mein Notebook durch.
> Für ein paar zweite/dritte Plätze im Graka-Ranking(Radeon 7500M) sollte es reichen.
> 
> EDIT: 5.3Points


Die CPU geht auch gar nicht mal so schlecht...

EDIT:
Hey, 14 Punkte aus dem NB gequetscht. Das sind immerhin 14 mehr als ich von meinem Main-PC erwarten kann.
Bei E6600 und 2900XT ist die Konkurrenz doch "etwas" stärker.


----------



## StellaNor (5. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch mal eingestiegen. Ist ja schließlich für eine gute Sache *gg*
> hwbot.org - PCGH_Carsten's benchmark profile
> 
> Spenden für ein neues System jederzeit erwünscht *SCNR* Nein, nur Spaß. Aber mein alter P3 rockt halt einfach mal die Hütte.



Überzeugende Leistung mit jetzt schon über 97 Punkten und jede Menge Hardware-Awards 
Herzlich Willkommen im Team!


----------



## McZonk (5. Mai 2008)

Dickes Lob an Carsten. Hast ja echt mächtig abgestaubt mit deinen 22x Gold  Weiter so 

btw: Das Team hat endlich wieder über 1k Punkte


----------



## darkniz (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe heute ein Ergebnis gefunden, was ich für eine "Fälschung" halte. Ich halte es für unmöglich, einem Pentium 1 200 MHz auf 1196 MHz zu übertakten. Das wäre fast das sechsfache des Standardtakts. Dazu wäre ein sehr hoher Multiplikator nötig. Außerdem, wenn ich so einen hohen Takt erreichen würde, würde ich ihn auch bei cpu-z und den anderen Benchmarks eintragen, aber dazu wäre ein Screenshot mit cpu-z nötig, was meine Vermutung verstärkt, das nach dem hochladen des Ergebnisses über wprime der Prozessor geändert wurde. Was ich auch etwas merkwürdig finde, dass man die Einstellungen ändern kann, aber die Validierung von wprime erhalten bleibt. 

Es handelt sich um dieses Ergebnis hier.


----------



## Oliver (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hab das Ergebnis gemeldet. Fast 600 % OC ^^


----------



## darkniz (6. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ergebnis gemeldet. Fast 600 % OC ^^


 
Ich habe es heute Mittag auch schon gemeldet. Kann ja nicht sein, das bei mir sogar Ergebnisse gelöscht werden, wo der Screenshot und alle Angaben vollständig waren und so ein Ergebnis stehen bleibt .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Mai 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an Carsten. Hast ja echt mächtig abgestaubt mit deinen 22x Gold  Weiter so
> 
> btw: Das Team hat endlich wieder über 1k Punkte



Thx ihr beiden (auch an StellaNor) - jetzt ist's aber auch schon fast wieder vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit. Viel alten Gammel habe ich nicht mehr rumliegen, der noch in ein AGP8x-Board passt. Meine Kyros zeigen zwar ein Bild, wollen aber unter WinXP mit den aktuellen Treibern nicht laufen.


----------



## darkniz (7. Mai 2008)

@ Carsten
Glückwunsch zum "hardware junkie" Titel .


Ich bin gerade auf den User -rambo- gestoßen, dessen Ergenisse ich sehr seltsam finde. Er hat Ergebnisse für einen Pentium 1 60 Mhz, 66 Mhz, 75 Mhz, 90 Mhz und 120 Mhz. Das merkwürdige ist, dass alle CPU`s das gleiche Stepping und Revision haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute er hat eine Cpu mit einem hohen Takt genommen, z.B. Pentium 166 oder 200 und hat dann immer nur die Taktraten an den entsprechenden Prozessor angepasst. Er hat in fast allen Benchmarks einen Goldpokal geholt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den User zu melden, da ich keine Lust habe alle Ergebnisse einzeln zu melden?


----------



## Metty79 (8. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage zu hwbot und zwar wie das alles funktioniert. Hatte mich da mal angemeldet als Metty (also nicht wie hier als Metty79). Wie funktioniert das eigentlich in Verbindung mit dem Forum hier? Wenn ich hier im Forum in einem der entsprechenden Threads ein Ergebnis poste, wird das dann automatisch in der hwbot Datenbank eingetragen? Oder umgekehrt, was ich da Eintrage wird hier übernommen? Muss der Nick im Forum und im hwbot der gleiche sein? Was muss eigentlich alles in das Verification Image, wenn ich z.B. ein 3DMark Ergebnis posten will? CPU-Z (1*CPU + 1*RAM), GPU-Z und ORB Ergebnisfenster, oder fehlt da noch was?

Wenn das schonmal alles erklärt wurde, würde auch ein Hinweis auf die Nummer des posts reichen, sind ja inzwischen schon 45 Seiten geworden.


----------



## Oliver (8. Mai 2008)

Weil der Thread hier etwas unübersichtlich wird, habe ich uns ein neues Unterforum spendiert, in dem sich alles um Hwbot und das Team dreht.

Erreichen könnt Ihr das Forum unter:
Hwbot-Teamforum - PC Games Hardware Extreme


----------



## Aerron (11. Mai 2008)

Puh   25 Grad im Zimmer da wird Luft gekühlt nichts mehr gehen  


edit : 3.1 punkte dazu  
gruß Aerron


----------



## StellaNor (11. Mai 2008)

Super


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> Puh   25 Grad im Zimmer da wird Luft gekühlt nichts mehr gehen
> 
> 
> edit : 3.1 punkte dazu
> gruß Aerron



Ja das ist das tolle im Winter  Kurz das Fenster auf und es ist ein paar °C kälter.


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2008)

So heute Nacht kommen von mir schonmal mind. 55Punkte dazu.


----------



## Aerron (12. Mai 2008)

So das wars fürs  WE   


  11.2 Points geholt 
diese  Woche gibs  nen Neues NT mit einem KW
 mal schauen was man damit aus den Grafkas bekommt
 lansam sollte ich mich mal nach Waküs für die Karten umschauen 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Mai 2008)

jo das sieht ja ganz toll aus 

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen:
Tänks an Carsten, Aerron und an die fleißigen "Dicer" ausm Schwabenland sehr gute Arbeit 
und natürlich an alle die heimlich still und leise etwas gemacht haben 

MFG


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2008)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen  Sehr gute Arbeit Jungs  Das gab einen ordentlichen Schub nach vorne. Weiter so

mfg der8auer


----------



## Aerron (12. Mai 2008)

ich mußte ja noch einen Drauf setzen  mit PC Mark Vantage bin ich auf dem dritten Platz gelandet mit 5335 Punkten  ich glaub dafür müste es einen Award geben oder ?? 

edit :ja es gab so ne silbernen Becher , zwei Medalien und 2,5 punkte



gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (13. Mai 2008)

GJ Aerron  Leider gibt es für 3DMarkVantage keine Punkte  Naja mal schaun was sich mit dem Futuremark Hotfix tut.

Habe in der Zwischenzeit noch an einem Laptop gebencht. Bis jetzt nur die CPU Benches, 3DMarks stehen noch aus. Gab aber schon mal ~10pkt und 3 Pokale 

mfg


----------



## Oliver (13. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe den Thread nur ungern, aber wir haben ein neuen Hwbot-Teamforum, in dem alles rund um den Hwbot diskutiert werden sollte. Erstellt bitte dazu passende Threads hier:
Hwbot-Teamforum - PC Games Hardware Extreme

Dieser Thread ist recht unübersichtlich geworden.


----------

